# tell us about yourself, 20 questions



## Rasputin (Dec 1, 2003)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*20*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Richmond VA*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*not sure*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Well I'm going to come off as a complete moron but if the purpose of this is to get to know me I might as well be honest in saying that I do not read for pleasure.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Rap/Hip Hop*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*City of God *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Brazillian ju-jitsu *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Seeing someone special *

12. Do you have kids? 
*nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*geez i dont even remember ive been looking at these boards off and on forever *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Bill Clinton*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Lenin*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Thats kind of a weird number isnt it? keep it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*If im trying to get drunk JD, otherwise beer.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Sports Bar so I dont have to interact.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*none*


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

1. Are you male or female? 
male 

2. How old are you? 
25 and a half. 

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
outside of Pittsburgh, PA 

4. What do you do for a living? 
looking for a job, also writing stuff 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
write the world's greatest novel

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
"Gravity's Rainbow" by Thomas Pynchon.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Psychedelic rock.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Raiders of the Lost Ark. 

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Creating literary and artistic works from the depths of my soul. 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single, never dated anybody.

12. Do you have kids? 
No.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Went to Google, typed in "social anxiety" and this came up.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
George W. Bush. I want to see a grown man eat Count Chocula.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Carl Gustav Jung, who had a lot of fascinating ideas.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Keep it, probably spend some of it pretty quick though.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
I don't drink.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
I eat a lot of fast food. It's probably not good for me.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Nobody.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
I'd make it so they paid us for posting here. j/k


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Are you male or female? 
Female

2. How old are you? 
Yeah, sure, right 

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Mt. Pleasant, MI

4. What do you do for a living? 
I really wouldn't call it living........ 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 


6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
The Arab Mind

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
I have more than one.........

8. What is your favorite movie? 
One? 

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 

Yep

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
e-Bay (deficet spending) 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
No, yes, no

12. Do you have kids? 
yes, the true Love of my Life

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
did a search for shyness and the old SAS board popped up 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 

G. Gordon Liddy.....................Cause, I like him;-)


15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 

Miss. M. Monroe.............(many, many reasons) Princess Diana, Nixon...


16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 

I would make an attempt to find who it belonged too.


17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Rarely drink........... 

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 

Yes, all is subjective to what's going on.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 

None

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
n/a


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
26

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
seattle

4. What do you do for a living? 
childcare/ student 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
open my own daycare

6. What is your favorite book? 
cronicles of narnia

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
bjork

8. What is your favorite movie? 
dancer in the dark

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
home 

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
family when I can 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
commited relationship-7 years/living w/ partner

12. Do you have kids? 
no 

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I forget I think I typed in anxiety support on google

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
bjork, I would have her sing to me live

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
my ACIENT ancetsters, to live in the tribal times on my ancestors

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would try to find the owner, but I would probably get frustraded with all the inquiries and keep it

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
wine, sip it

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
quite restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
none

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
nothing


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*22 *

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Bay Area, Ca*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Fulltime office helper thingy and part time student.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Programmer.*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*The Hitchhikers Series. *

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Indie, punk, riot grrrl.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*hmm not sure..*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home, work, my mums house, anywhere there's a comp.*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Trading bootlegs and playing around on my comp.*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*Nope.*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Was looking up SA to see if that was my prob and this popped up. *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Sleater-Kinney because they gave me a reason to live when I had nothing left.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My uncle Tom.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd try to find its owner.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Anything but wine.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Fast food lunch and home for dinner.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*Solo and spwill*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*More bunnies maybe? :lol *


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Are you male or female?

*female*

2. How old are you?

*42*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

*Cleveland, Ohio*

4. What do you do for a living?

*unemployed at the moment*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

*webmaster/web design*

6. What is your favorite book?

*Can't think of one right off the bat...*

7. What is your favorite type of music?

*classic rock/heavy metal*

8. What is your favorite movie?

*I have so many... probably all the Star Wars movies right now.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?

*making web pages*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

*Soon to be divorced...*

12. Do you have kids?

*Yes, 2, both boys.*

13. What turned you onto SAS?

*Googled social anxiety & found SAS*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

*Rick Allen from Def Leppard, to talk to him about the courage it took him to learn to drum again.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

*Steve Clark, to talk to him about his fears.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

*It would probably be fruitless to try to find the owner without any kind of identification so I'd probably keep it & put the money to good use*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

*Beer is the only thing that I drink now & that, only a couple at a time... I don't like getting drunk.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

*Eat at home... cheaper that way.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

*Most of the ones that I've met aren't active members here now, but the ones that are still around are Becky :squeeze , 13times :squeeze , Amocholes :squeeze , Needium, whymusti, dreamcatcher... I most recently saw 13times.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

*nothing*


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Are you male or female?
*male as of the last time I checked*

2. How old are you?
*32(*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Wauwatosa, (Milwaukee) Wisconsin*

4. What do you do for a living?
*sit on my *** waiting for death*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Own a company that produces the best spanking videos in the world*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*Satanic Bible*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Metal*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Like commedies; can't pick a favorite*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*home -- as if I go anywhere else!*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*investing*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*single, as nobody wants to see me*

12. Do you have kids?
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*found a mention of if on alt.support.social-phobia a few years back*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*John C. Bogle -- he's done more to benefit individual investors than any other living person.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*I prefer not to dine with the dead -- rotting flesh doesn't smell good.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*I'd keep it & if the wallet it was in was nice I'd keep that too.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*I'd just have a Sam's Chioice Diet Cola from Walmart*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Fast food*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None of them yet.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*Start an "Anything Goes" forum where all topics are open for debate*


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> 16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
> *I'd keep it & if the wallet it was in was nice I'd keep that too.*
> 
> [/b]


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

1. Are you male or female?

female

2. How old are you? 

21

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 

Memphis, TN 

4. What do you do for a living? 

full time student

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 

Travel all over the world studying other cultures. 

6. What is your favorite book?

Angels and Demons (at the moment anyway)

7. What is your favorite type of music? 

classic rock

8. What is your favorite movie? 

Too many to name...huge movie buff.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 

home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 

photography

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 

single

12. Do you have kids? 

Oh God no.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 

Googled social anxiety and depression

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

My crush  ....nuff said.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

John Lennon....he created the greatest band of all time and was just an all around talented, interesting guy.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

I'd keep every penny of it and not give it a second thought. I'm a poor student and need all the help I can get. If someone felt safe carrying that much cash on them, they don't need it that badly.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 

Mixed drinks

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 

Fast food eaten at home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 

none

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 

:stu


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

1. Are you male or female?
*Female*

2. How old are you?
*20*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*NE Ohio*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Artist*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Changes frequently. Art teacher, Anthropologist, Linguist, Librarian, Paid Spinster. *

6. What is your favorite book?
*Siddhartha by Hesse*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Blues*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Haven't seen enough to know. Thus far, Heavenly Creatures.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Reading*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Single*

12. Do you have kids?
*Pets*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Googled "social anxiety support" and voila! *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*A person I do not currently know but who will be of significance in my future. Be it husband, soul mate, best friend, a doctor that saves my life - Someone like that. Someone I don't know now, but who will be of importance later. It would be interesting. *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Any ancestor*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*Guilt wouldn't allow me to keep it without first making a concentrated effort to find it's owner. If obvious the owner can not be found or hasn't come forward, I wouldn't be upset about keeping it. *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*I do not drink*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Home.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None that I'm aware of. Would like to meet some though.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*Hmm... Can't think of anything. Different color combination, perhaps. *


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

> 4. What do you do for a living?
> *sit on my *** waiting for death *


I admire your honesty.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*1. Are you male or female?*

Female

*2. How old are you?*

22

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Boston

*4. What do you do for a living? *

Nothing, just a student.

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

A writer of some sort.

*6. What is your favorite book?*

The *Harry Potter* series

*7. What is your favorite type of music? *

Oldies :lol

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

Hard to choose just one.

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? *

Home

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Reading

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?*

Seeing someone.

*12. Do you have kids?*

Nope

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

I was looking for an answer that wasn't simply "shy."

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

Tough. Probably just someone I haven't seen in a long time since I'm always missing people from the past.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

Probably my dad's dad who died 10 years before I was born.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)*

If it was just cash, and not in a wallet or anything, I would keep it because it would be hard to track down the actual owner.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? *

Never acquired a taste.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

Quiet restaurant

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

I met one guy who goes to my school who no longer comes to SAS.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.*

Nothing comes to mind


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

1. Are you male or female?
*male*

2. How old are you?
*20*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Merced, CA*

4. What do you do for a living?
*I go to school*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Truck driver--maybe an herb farmer or a used bookstore owner*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*"if it sounds good, it is good"*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*S.O.B*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*I post from "The Grand Console" (home)*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Looking for new hobbies* :lol

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*single*

12. Do you have kids?
*nay*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*The other members*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*An old friend*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Marilyn Monroe--Why not?* (EDIT: Assuming she would be magically brought back to life for the occasion. :um )

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*Unless someone in my immediate area could specify the lost amount, I would keep it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*I don't like drinking either.. ; - ;*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Quiet restaurant.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*no idea. ^-^*


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

*1. Are you male or female? *
female

*2. How old are you? *
23

*3. Where do you live (city and state)? *
Windsor, ON

*4. What do you do for a living? *
admin assistant in an accounting firm... but i work in the bankruptcy dept.

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? *
become a Vet and own my own practice

*6. What is your favorite book? *
The Virgin Suicides

*7. What is your favorite type of music? *
alternative

*8. What is your favorite movie? *
The Virgin Suicides

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? *
home

*10. Name your favorite hobby? *
VIDEO GAMES!!!

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *
single now.

*12. Do you have kids? *
no

*13. What turned you onto SAS? *
did a search for shyness and the old SAS board popped up

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? *
my friend and her boyfriend... they are crazy nice to me

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? *
:stu

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) *
i would keep it all.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? *mixed drinks.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? *
quiet restaurant with someone or home by myself

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person. *
no one.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. *
that you dont have to ask permission to get into certain threads.[/b]


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

1. Are you male or female?
*male*

2. How old are you?
*26

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Minneapolis, MN

4. What do you do for a living?
Computer Repair Technician

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Own my own computer store and lan gaming

6. What is your favorite book? 
The Shannara Series

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Celtic

8. What is your favorite movie?
Braveheart

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Computer Gaming

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
single. looking though =)

12. Do you have kids?
no, but I want kids

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Was searching the net for SA support groups and such and here I am.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
No specific person, a nice gal would be nice though =)

15. Plato, Socrates, Alexander the Great, Achilles, Hector.... long list of ancient interesting peeps 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I'd have a huge urge to keep it but I would take it to the police incase someone comes looking. If that was my money for rent and food and I lost it would be horid so I think of others also.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
I don't drink, I believe in an aware and active mind... not a dead mind

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
quiet restaurant with a date. fast food lunch brake from work. home by myself

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
none, but would like to =)

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

Ehh, Umm... add a few more smileys maybe? =)*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

1. Are you male or female?

*Male *

2. How old are you?

*19 *

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

*Hamilton, Ontario *

4. What do you do for a living?

*Student *

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

*A stock broker and restaraunt owner.*

6. What is your favorite book?

*The Hobbit *

7. What is your favorite type of music?

*Dance/Techno*

8. What is your favorite movie?

*Spy Game *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

*Home *

10. Name your favorite hobby?

*Online Games *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

*Single *

12. Do you have kids?

*Nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS?

*Googled Social Anxiety *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

*Doesn't matter who as long as they are paying.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

*Same as above.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

*I would keep it and invest it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

*Never acquired a taste. *

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

*Quiet restaurant *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

*No one*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

*Maybe change the look of it every once in a while (gets boring to look at).*


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female *

2. How old are you? 
*I'm 23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Southwest Michigan*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I still don't know. Vet assistant or animal trainer perhaps.*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*The Stand by Stephen King*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Rock/Pop*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Titanic :hide *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home, usually.*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Driving. :b It changes..at the moment playing video games. *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Seeing someone*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No...*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Back when I was clueless and hardly knew that SA existed, I was on a general anxiety board. Someone new, I guess, came on that board and people were saying hi to her and saying that they recognized her from the Social Anxiety Support Board. That immediately got my attention, Social Anxiety!? That's my problem!! :idea I did a search for it - found this board - been here ever since. :um *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*My buddy from Germany....never met her and I love her to pieces!*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Elvis Presley...because I think he's awesome. :b *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd keep it! :twisted *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Mixed drinks, tho preferably no liquor at all.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*I enjoy all those. *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*Ummm......Becky, Leppardess, 13times, Amocholes just to name a few...*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*To make the dancing banana our official mascot!! :banana *


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Are you male or female?
Male

2. How old are you?
29

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Worcester, Massachusetts

4. What do you do for a living?
Student

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Work in a lab.

6. What is your favorite book? 
Harry Potter series

7. What is your favorite type of music?
country, but I like all types.

8. What is your favorite movie?
Don't think I have one...

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Web Browsing, cooking

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single

12. Do you have kids?
No

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Did a search for Social Anxiety and found it. 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
My crush because it would mean that I got the nerve to ask her to go to dinner.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
creepy... hehe

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I honestly don't know what I would do... 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
usually none... but if I was in a situation to have something I would have a mixed drink

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
Laura

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Have everyone give there location... but some people are not comfortable with that so it's no big deal..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*1. Are you male or female?*

male

*2. How old are you?*

32 :hide

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Montreal, Quebec

*4. What do you do for a living?*

Unemployed right now...SA ya know 

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

Get a custom made suit with tons of gadget and become a superhero

*6. What is your favorite book?*

Anything Fantasy is good...

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*

Heavy Metal

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

Ninja Scroll..oh right! movie...too hard to decide on just one

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*

home

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Video Games and Anime

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *

I'm single

*12. Do you have kids?*

nope

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

Google

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

Wouldn't have dinner with anyone...i'm avoidant

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

well they aint gonna talk much so ill pass...

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?*

What are you talking about! This is my Wallet!

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*

Sober is the way to go

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

A quiet lunch in a nice park

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

Haven't met anyone yet.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?*

nothing


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

1. Are you male or female?
*female*

2. How old are you?
*23(*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Niagara Falls, NY *

4. What do you do for a living?
*n/a*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*get paid to test video games :lol*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*I'm more of a magazines person/b]

7. What is your favorite type of music?
alt rock

8. What is your favorite movie?
Fire In The Sky

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
playing world of warcraft

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
single and gonna stay that way most likely due to my pickyness...but I don't mind.

12. Do you have kids?
no and don't ever want any

13. What turned you onto SAS?
saw the link to the old exboard sas board in alt.support.shyness ages ago

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
my soulmate so I can find out who he is! Begining to believe I don't have one.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
 My old cat Furby 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I'd use some to buy myself some nice things and save the rest. Finders keepers....

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Don't drink, I think it's dumb

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home, usually

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
I haven't met anyone still 

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
 Make it a little less strict [/quote]*


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

1. Are you male or female? 
female 

2. How old are you? 
18 

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Bay area, FL *USA (relocating in a year)

4. What do you do for a living? 
education and part time job

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
N/A 

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Where the Sidewalk Ends- Shel Silverstein 

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
70s-80's classic rock, alternative rock

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Legend 

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
home 

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
watching movies or listening to music 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
single

12. Do you have kids? 
No

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
typed in social anxiety and found a link on the page 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
A future friend or partner/not so sure.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Not sure so i would want to do that. But as long as they were reincarnated in the flesh..i would say my great grandfather who passed away when i was 4 or 5. 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 

I would take it. No question. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
No, i'm too young to drink but i wouldn't anyways.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
eat at home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
I've never met anyone, from SAS, i wish though.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

1. Are you male or female?
*Male*

2. How old are you?
*23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Ottawa, ON*

4. What do you do for a living? 
Temporary job placements, treeplanting, precommercial thinning and *student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
What I wouldn't give to have an effing clue

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Read a bunch but not yet gone through one that's struck me as #1

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Depends on my mood, who I'm with, what I'm doing, where I'm going, etc. etc.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
I don't have single favourites! 

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
All from *home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Guess by now you've figured out how indecisive and scatter brained I am ... hockey, skiing, canoeing, kayaking, mountain biking, reading, travelling ... take your pick ... right now, at this moment, I'd love to *travel*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
Don't have 'em, don't want 'em (unless I can raise them outside of North America)

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Google

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Dalai Lama*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Grandfather on my mother's side ... never met him ... mom says he would've been da bomb

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Cash with no clue as to who it belonged to? I'd keep it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
A glass of Shiraz, please

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
If there's a Senators game one, Sports Bar, if not, Quiet Restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
Nooooooobody

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Add section that instantly cured everyone


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

1. Are you male or female?
*Female*

2. How old are you?
*21*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Hubbard, Ohio*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Self employed- Dog and cat groomer*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*same*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*Chicken Soup for the soul.* :hide

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Everything! oldies, rock, country, punk, rap, musicals...you name it, I probably have it in my CD case.*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Scary Movie 3.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*I don't think I have a hobby.* :um

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Single*

12. Do you have kids?
*Nope.*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Search for general stress. Lots of nice people here, so I stayed around.* 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Ashton Kutcher, because he's freakin hot.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Is it weird to say my cat Sadie? She died way too young, and I didn't have enough time with her.* 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*I'd keep it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Mixed drinks*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Either fast food or home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*No one*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*None*


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

1. Are you male or female?
*male*

2. How old are you?
*27. 28 in a couple of weeks*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Orillia Ont. *

4. What do you do for a living?
*Unload trucks for xxx xxxx*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*breed dogs*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*It*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Mostly anything, but my favorite favorite is death/black metal*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Not one movie, but probably the Lord of the Rings trilogy*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Guitar, though not as much as it used to be*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*single. *

12. Do you have kids?
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Saw that commercial, did a search for social anxiety*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Anthony hopkins, seems like a very interesting man*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Dad, just to talk to him again*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*Probably turn it in to lost and found*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Beer*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Sports bar after work with co workers, or for a beer with a friend/family, fast food otherwise*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*try2livefree*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*add voice chat in the chatroom*


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Molten Universe said:


> > 4. What do you do for a living?
> > *sit on my *** waiting for death *
> 
> 
> I admire your honesty.


Thank you. And I've got to tell you guys that sitting waiting for death isn't nearly as easy as it sounds. A few days ago I had a catastrophic chair failure with the chair I use in front of this computer. This means the seat came apart from the legs after the four welds holding it failed.

First two welds failed, but one can't throw out a chair that's half good. Then the third weld went. Well, you surely can't toss something just because it only 25% good. Then finally the 4th went.

I use junk till it's dead, so I'm used to such failures, so I have this ability to not fall on my ***, despite catastrophic chair failures. I decided that a seat & legs that we no longer attached might be worthy of being thrown away.

That chair was replaced an identical used chair that was thrown away by somebody else years ago. I just keep going through these chairs that other people throw out as junk till they really, truly are garbage.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Jeez, that sucks UltraShy.
It reminds me of this one time I was in elementary school, and this fat girl sat on a swing and it broke underneath her. Workmanship is so shoddy these days!


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female *

2. How old are you? 
*35*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Michigan*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Unemployed at the moment*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I have no freakin idea*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*I don't think I have one*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*I like different kinds *

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*The Shawshank Redemption *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home *

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Reading, watching movies, scrapbooking, traveling and sitting at home*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single *

12. Do you have kids? 
*2 cats (do they count)*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I think I googled it, but it's been a long time so I really don't remember*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*My mother and my friends*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My grandmother and my brother*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*If I just found the cash, I would keep it. If I just found the cash in the wallet with no ID, I would keep it. *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Mixed drinks*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*I like all of them but I usually eat the fast food at home or in the car. At the sports bar, I can play darts *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Hmm... Can't think of anything*


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

1. Are you male or female? 
I'm a guy

2. How old are you? 
16 in five days

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Madison, WI

4. What do you do for a living? 
HS student

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
I'd like to be a author or novelist or something, but that's more of a dream than a reality if I can't get the words on paper

6. What is your favorite book? 
Fight Club by Chuck Palahniuk

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Whatever plays on the radio when I listen, I'm too lazy to change channels

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Happy Gilmore (The price is wrong...******!)

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home normally, or at my dad's if I'm there

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Tie: video games and looking out my window

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single

12. Do you have kids? 
I hope not!

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Popped SAD into Google

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Brett Favre cause he's good?

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Jimmy Hoffa, so I could ask his ghost where he's REALLY buried.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I'd give it back, but to be brutally honest, I'd give back the full amount only because I'd be afraid of being accused of stealing some as a "finders fee".

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Never tried liquor, but I think beer tastes like wheat, so I'd go with none at all.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Sports Bar if theres something good, or I'll eat at home, it's cheaper anyways.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
None yet

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Let us change our names at will? I dunno.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*16*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Toronto, Ontario.*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*High School Student..*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Oh god I have no idea...*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*Trainspotting...or maybe Catcher In the Rye.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Alternitive?? Yeah, I guess that covers a broad range of music.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*I have quite a few.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Hobbies? Pfft, who needs 'em.*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*Nope.*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I googled SA and found it.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I would keep it...Unless it came with ID, I would feel too guilty if it did.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*None.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet restaurant.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None so far. *

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*None.*


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
20 

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Mission Viejo, CA 

4. What do you do for a living? 
go to college and bum around

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Um I don't want to grow up. :um (ok, maybe something to do with sociology) 

6. What is your favorite book? 
Wizard's First Rule by Terry Goodkind

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
rock, classic rock, 80s music

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Donnie Darko

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home and school

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
reading fantasy

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
single and loving it

12. Do you have kids? 
no 

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
looked for forums on SA. This was the first one that popped up. 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Johnny Depp because he's my favorite actor. 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Abraham Lincoln. So I can see what it's like to wear his hat. :b 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I'd probably take it

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Too young to drink, and don't plan on drinking 

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Quiet restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Noone, but I have chatted online with a few members

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
A special tool that allows me to read these posts faster. :b


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

1.	Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*40 - Mid-life crisis old, but young in body and soul. I still feel like I'm in my late 20's*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Raleigh/Durham, NC *

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Network Admin - Uber geek. *

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Sit on my butt in a beach chair*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*"How To Cure Your SA In 24hrs" - I'm still waiting for someone to author it, though. I think it would be a best seller. *

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*That's a toughie -- everything but classical. *

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*The Last Samurai *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Right now, probably computers. I have to keep up on the technology for my job. *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single	*

12. Do you have kids? 
*Nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Googled "Social Anxiety Support" *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*My future soulmate -- it would mean I made a huge triumph in overcoming my SA. *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Probably Jesus. So I could hear directly from him that I'm doing the right things in life and not go to hell. *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I would attempt to find the owner. If not, donate it to charity. *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer or wine, once or twice a year. *

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home - I have allergies to food preservatives which really sucks. *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None - but would love to someday. *

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Nothing I can think of right now. *


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

1.Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*16*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Minnesota*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Student, I also work at a bakery part-time*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Large animal surgeon, pioneering techniques in minimally invasive surgery, studying the respiratory system, trying to find a cure for cystic fibrosis/asthma/other lung conditions so we can all breath easy*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*Either Dragonriders of Pern or Harry Potter *

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Classic rock, metal, some prog rock, bits of others genres like indie*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*None, I don't like movies that much*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Listening to music, playing guitar *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Looked up Social Anxiety on Google*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*80s Metallica band members!!!!!*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My grandpa*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I would look for the owner but secretly hope that I didn't find them so I could keep it, be really disappointed if someone claimed it but feel good about myself in the end*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*No alcohol*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Nothing!*


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

1. Are you male or female? 
male 

2. How old are you? 
26 

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Washington State

4. What do you do for a living? 
Truck Driver 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Make good money doing local delivery work.

6. What is your favorite book? 
The Robert Pullman trillogy (omg already forgot the name) first book is called :con second the subtle knife, third is the amber spyglass. 

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
rock/alternative

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Thats a tough one. Its a mix of a few really. Tombstone with Val Kilmer, LOR were all good... thats all i can think of at the moment :lol

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home 

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Video Games and soon to be drawing again in the near future.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
I guess you can say I am engaged. I havent proposed yet, but we both know what we want and thats eachother  

12. Do you have kids? 
no 

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I googled the problems I suffer and SAS came up on the first page like a blessing from god. I read up on the board a bit and realized I had SA. 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Meggiehamilton because dinner with her is great, even if the veal and chicken marsella tastes like crap 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
My grandmother. Miss her alot. 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Depends on my finincial situation. If I wasnt starving and yadda yadda I would most likely keep it. If I was doing well I would try to find the owner by visiting the bus stop the next day and questioning people about it. Along with a few other ways too.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
No liquor at all. I dont really like the buzz feeling.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
I dont understand this question, its not specific. Is this what im feeling for the moment? For the moment I would just want to eat at home.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Meggiehamilton 

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
I would instantly make myself a moderator, maybe even give myself the Thunder status for one day and get revenge on Becky real good. Then I would prank Meggie too :lol


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

1. Are you male or female? 
Male 

2. How old are you? 
24, but look 17 and act about 80 

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Near Pittsburgh, PA

4. What do you do for a living? 
Absolutely Nothing

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Whatever kind of job I can get. Beggars can't be choosers.

6. What is your favorite book? 
Me don't do none of that fancy readin' stuff.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Anything but country or rap, but i'm partial to rock/alternative.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Don't think I have one

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Don't have one.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single...always and forever 

12. Do you have kids? 
God no 

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Found a link on alt.support.social-phobia.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Can't think of anyone. 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Can't think of anyone. 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Try to figure out who it belongs to, although I probably need it more than they do.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Usually don't drink, but when I do it's always straight liquor. 

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Eat at home. I don't do well in restaurants and bars.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
None :hide

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
It's fine the way it is.


----------



## dismal_dame (Aug 7, 2005)

1. Are you male or female? 
Female

2. How old are you? 
24

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
ATL

4. What do you do for a living? 
Admin Assistant

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Not sure, something that allows me travel

6. What is your favorite book? 
Ultimately "The Catcher in the Rye", But I also love the 48 Laws of Power. Oh, and Letters From Earth (short story by Twain)

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
My collection is 90% HipHop/R&B...but I'll listen to whatever sounds good

8. What is your favorite movie? 
That's really hard...but at the moment I'll have to pick Eternal Sunshine...

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
work

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
sufing the net

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single for the most part 

12. Do you have kids? 
No. 

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
It was mentioned on a site 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Angelina Jolie (Because I want to marry her) or T.I. (Because I want to marry him)

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
My Mother

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I'd chalk it up to good luck and keep it. Guilt free 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Bear, Wine, and mixed drinks. Straight liquor burns my throat. 

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
At home, I can enjoy my meal better when I'm not concerned with being mannerable.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
0

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
I don't know
_________________


----------



## yaya (Sep 1, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Amygdala (Aug 29, 2005)

1. Are you male or female? 
Female

2. How old are you? 
17, almost 18

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
New Hampshire

4. What do you do for a living? 
Uhh...nothing. I go to school.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
I hate that question! I really don't know. I'd love to be a photographer but don't think I have the creative skills, and I'd be a good editor, but it'd be boring sitting in an office all day.

6. What is your favorite book? 
Right now, it's "White Oleander" by Janet Fitch.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
I don't really have a "type" if you mean genre. My favorite era for music is the 90s, and lately I've been getting into some cheesy 80s stuff as well.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
The Butterfly Effect

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Reading. And shopping.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single. It sucks.

12. Do you have kids? 
Hmm, let me check...no.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I did a search for "social anxiety forum," remembering that I'd seen a decent site (not this one) before. It turned out that site sucked, but I found this one and decided to join.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
This guy I used to be in love with, who moved away before I could tell him how I felt. I'd want a second chance at getting to know him, finding out how he felt about me.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
This is such a strange question. Why would I want to have dinner with a corpse?

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I'd be so torn, but in the end I think I'd turn it in to the police. If only because I wouldn't know what to tell my parents about how I managed to acquire over $1000 in a single day.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
I don't drink. I'm lame.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Restaurant. I've always loved going out to eat, since I was a little kid.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
None

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
I'd make it so that everyone can choose their own custom user title.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

1. Are you male or female?
*female*

2. How old are you?
*24*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*canada*

4. What do you do for a living?
*still trying to figure that out*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*private eye?* :lol

6. What is your favorite book? 
*War of Souls (trilogy)*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*old school house and r&b*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*no favorites but I like quite a few*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*video games, anime and hopefully photography again*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*single*

12. Do you have kids?
*nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*searched for SA forums on the web*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*pfft...I haven't a clue*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*van gogh*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*after doing a half-assed search for the owner I'd keep it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*I don't usually drink. if I do it's straight liquor, wine, or mixed drinks*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*fast food or home. with company probably a restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*I dunno if they want me to list 'em here?*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
:con


----------



## touch of gray (Sep 4, 2005)

1. Are you male or female?
male

2. How old are you?
37 \38 on the 25th

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
oshkosh wi

4. What do you do for a living?
distributer of toys

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
retire

6. What is your favorite book? harry potter books

7. What is your favorite type of music?
heavy metal and oldies

8. What is your favorite movie?
das boot

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
reading and axis and allies and the green bay packers! :banana 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
married

12. Do you have kids?
2 girls

13. What turned you onto SAS?
searched for SA forums on the web

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
huge laurie, he is a great actor

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
john kennedy, just to prove he is still alive.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
keep it

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
none

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
eat at home with the family

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
none yet

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.different back round color


----------



## Richard_Jerome (Sep 6, 2005)

1. Are you male or female?
male Klingon 

2. How old are you?
32

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Portland, OR

4. What do you do for a living?
some okay schlep job, but working on being an evil genius to bring down the man.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
become an evil genius and bring down the man who causes opression, poverty, injustice...

6. What is your favorite book?
Brave New World, The Awakening, hey, no *you* be quiet. 

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Rock

8. What is your favorite movie?
The Hunt for Red October

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
reading, computers, improving myself, and watching cartoons --this goes under the heading of improving one's self. 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
single....damn you people! 

12. Do you have kids?
nope

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Yahoo search for SA support. Yahoo is always right! 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Bill Clinton. He is misunderstood, intelligent, and maybe he could get us some woman. Executive privileges baby. 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Abraham Lincloln. I'd ask him if it was cool saving the world, and where he got that hat.  

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Try to find the owner, and with wallet? I'd spend the day finding his address; it would be fun. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Dr. Pepper. Milk. OJ....not at once

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home by myself

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
none yet

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.The links on top could be buttons


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
29

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Little Falls, NY

4. What do you do for a living?
Nothing at the moment.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Hmm, I'm still working on that. I'll get back to you.

6. What is your favorite book?
I have a few favorites... The Witching Hour and Blackwood Farm, both by Anne Rice, The Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings books, Charmed Sphere by Catherine Asaro... and Wizard's First Rule by Terry Goodkind is making it's way onto my list too. 

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Rock, Metal, Pop... I love 80's stuff.

8. What is your favorite movie?
Too many to list... 

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Reading, listening to music, taking long walks with my dog

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Um, do I have to answer that? Ok, I will. Still married, but... not happily. 

12. Do you have kids?
No.

13. What turned you onto SAS?
I did a search for SA forums. 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Bret Michaels, Sebastian Bach, or Nikki Sixx, 'cause they're all really sexy.  

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Probably my grandma, 'cause I miss her.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
If there was no ID with it, I'd keep it. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Usually no liquor at all. Maybe a mixed drink now and then, but it's been a very long time. I like Long Island Iced Teas and Strawberry Daquiris. 

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Anywhere but the sports bar. 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None yet, but there are a couple I'd really love to meet someday. 

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Nothing.


----------



## aimee (Jul 30, 2005)

.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

1. Are you male or female?
male

2. How old are you?
29

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Boston, Ma

4. What do you do for a living?
Accountant for the financial services division of a large bank

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Financial Analyst 

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
Not sure if I have a favorite...I like to read books about finance and the economy 

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Classic rock and alternative

8. What is your favorite movie?
Not sure...I loved Napoleon Dynamite, Apocalypse Now, political thrillers, but no favorite.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Driving aimlessly in my car- really. Also graphic design stuff, listening to music, learning some guitar, reading, abusing alcohol and other substances. And of course just lazing out in front of the TV or sleeping way to late. 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single 

12. Do you have kids?
No

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Just needed help with my problems- originally I was posting on an anxiety board in the UK for several months when someone there gave me the link for this site. 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Not sure, prob a Red Sox player or maybe musician. 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Albert Einstein.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
If I found a wallet with that amount of money in it, I would no doubt find the owner. But if I just found the cash with no way to know whose it was, I would probably keep it. There would be no way to verify who it actually belonged to and I'd probably give at least part of it to a good charity anyway. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
BEEEEEEEEEEER!!

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Depends on the mood- but I haven't been to a quiet restaurant or sports bar in a long long time. I'd love to go if I had someone to go with. : /

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
ShyViolet- don't think she posts here anymore. 

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Go back to the old software!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
23

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Nowhere.

4. What do you do for a living?
Student/supermodel.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Work as a researcher for a prestigious..... like, researching place, make millions, retire by 35, marry George Clooney, kill George Clooney, invent anti-death serum, resurrect George Clooney, and then threaten to withhold the death antidote unless he spends eternity in character as the goat he played on South Park.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
"Crash" by J.G. Ballard, probably.

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Backwoods dwarfs a-fiddlin' on the Bayou.

8. What is your favorite movie?
Too many to list.... I don't know, it's a toss up between Videodrome, Taxi Driver, Terror 2000, and Woyzeck.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home, mostly.

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Turning household slogans into my own version of Mad Libs. "Have you had your two scoops of _window_ today?" Be right back, shooting myself.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single, desperate, would date extraterrestrials, tumbleweeds roll through the desolate voids inside me that go unfilled, etc.

12. Do you have kids?
Did you check the van? I cracked a window. They were just two day rentals, anyway. They came with the van.

13. What turned you onto SAS?
The stimulating conversation.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Why would I want to eat with living people?

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Cass Elliot, so that I could finally ask her which brand of ham was in the ham sandwich she choked on. I'm leaning towards Boar's Head.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I would graciously welcome it to my wallet.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
I don't really drink.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
I prefer eating at home, because I don't have to be ashamed. Ashamed of eating food.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None that I know of.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
The ability for me to make posts that aren't completely reprehensible. If only I were so endowed. Well, I'm just one woman. My Siamese 'other' died some years ago, but she still lingers on my torso and made it really hard to run track in high school.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
22

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
somewhere in california

4. What do you do for a living? 
Full time student and work part time in customer service

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
clinician

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
so many I love catcher in the rye, all the classics really

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
old school 30s 40s music and alternative

8. What is your favorite movie? 
fight club, sigh brad pitt is shirtless oh yeah

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
at home usually

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
painting

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
boyfriend

12. Do you have kids? 
nope i enjoy not having them

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
??bored and surfing internet

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
angelina jolie, i would like to ask her why she is so crazy about adopting and also see if I can turn her out.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
probably marylin monroe

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Take it, yes shoe money. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Don't really drink much

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
fast food I'm broke

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
lisa22

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
I hate the format of the page..sorta boring really.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Are you male or female?
*Female*

2. How old are you?
*20*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*BC Canada, and love it so.*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Full time student and tutor for small bills on occasion.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Something to do with teaching. If not that, something to do with pharmacology or genetic counselling.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*Tough call. The Dubliners and History of the Modern Middle East both come to mind.*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Indie-folk or techno. Have you noticed I have difficulty making up my mind?*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*The Lives of Others, and A League of their Own. My waffling is a problem I know I know.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Home only.*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Crossstitching or softball.*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Seeing someone*

12. Do you have kids?
*Nooo, and don't plan to.*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Googling social anxiety many years ago.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Anderson Cooper, so he could teach me about politics in that sexy suit of his.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Hitler so I could tell him to stop being a huge jerk and throw food in his face.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*Find it's owner. Yes, seriously.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*No liquor at all thanks very much but I'll watch everyone else get hammered any day.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Quiet restaurant. Eating at home is all fine and good, but my cooking prowress ends at peanutbutter sandwiches.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*I'm not going to lie. I'd allow sex to be discussed in the relationship forum. I can't be the only one that wants this.*


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
19


3. Where do you live (city and state)?
I live somewhere...not going to say where, though. 


4. What do you do for a living?
Full-time student


5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Tough question. In an ideal world I'd want to become a psychologist or speech-language pathologist. But I don't feel I'd be able to make it in these jobs (due to poor social skills), so I'm probably going to become an accountant instead. 

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
Looking at my siggy might give you a clue. My favorite books are the all the ones in the Harry Potter series. But I also like "A Tale of Two Cities" by Charles Dickens.


7. What is your favorite type of music?
Alternative


8. What is your favorite movie?
Can't think of my all-time favorite movie right now. There are just too many!


9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Reading, creative writing, etc.


11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single. I've never had a boyfriend, unfortunately.

12. Do you have kids?
Nope


13. What turned you onto SAS?
Just the feeling that I had to talk to people with similar problems or I'd go insane, really.


14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
If someone gave me the chance to have dinner with anyone I wanted I'd probably just run for my life, lol. But I think it would be really fascinating to have dinner with J.K. Rowling, since I could ask her anything I wanted about the Harry Potter series. I also might like to have dinner with someone with a really remarkable mind, like an autistic savant.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Hmmm, I really don't know. I'll have to take a raincheck on that one.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I'd try to find its owner.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
No liquor at all. I've never understood what the thrill is in having so much alcohol that you can't think straight. Not for me.


18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Quiet restaurants are nice. 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
I'd make the smilies easier to find! Seriously, where the heck are they?


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*Soon to be 20*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Clinton Township, Michigan.*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Work at a small office
*
5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*
Electrical engineer 
*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*The Brethren*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Metal/Techno
*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Idiocracy*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Computers*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*Never!*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Was trying to figure out what the hell was wrong with me and I came across this place*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*William Clay Ford, Sr - So I could punch him in the face for what the Lions have become :mum*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Sigmund Frued. I would love to get inside that head of his*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*It would probably weigh on my concious a bit. I would mention it at the police station, but I wouldn't give it to them. If someone claimed before 6 months was up I'd give it back.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Not a big fan*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet resturaunt*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Bring back the active thread button*


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

*1. Are you male or female?*

Male.

*2. How old are you?*

24.

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

My apartment, Ontario, Canada

*4. What do you do for a living? *

Breathe.

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

Poker.

*6. What is your favorite book?*

The Da Vinci Code.

*7. What is your favorite type of music? *

Alternative/Grunge/Rap from the 1990's.

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

Rounders.

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? *

Home, since I almost never leave here.

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Poker.

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?*

Single.

*12. Do you have kids?*

No.

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

Google for help on dealing with social anxiety.

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

This girl I know, cause I want to finally see her in person.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

Mitch Hedberg, cause he was the man. Still is.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)*

If it was in a wallet and it contained some identification, I'd return it. If it was just the cash, I'd keep it.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? *

Gin and juice.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

Eat at home.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

No one...yet.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.*

I'd change it back to how it was.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

1. Are you male or female?

Male

2. How old are you?

36

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

Cincinnati, Ohio

4. What do you do for a living?

Machinist

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

Retire

6. What is your favorite book?

TV Guide

7. What is your favorite type of music?

Rock

8. What is your favorite movie?

Lars and the Real Girl

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?

Masturbation

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

Single (Divorced)

12. Do you have kids?

No

13. What turned you onto SAS?

Yahoo search for social anxiety

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

A girl I met on SAF because she's dreamy *swoon*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

Why would I wanna eat dinner with a dead person? They can't even talk!

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

Uhm. No.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

Sweet girly drinks

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

Quiet Restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

...

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

I'd go back to the old format. Change sucks!


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

1. Are you male or female?

female

2. How old are you?

22

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

Minnesota

4. What do you do for a living?

make coffee drinks

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

change the world

6. What is your favorite book?

the sound and the fury or their eyes were watching god

7. What is your favorite type of music?

folk punk

8. What is your favorite movie?

virgin suicides

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

home
10. Name your favorite hobby?

mischief making in all forms

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

single

12. Do you have kids?

no

13. What turned you onto SAS?

google

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

angela davis, because she is a badass

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

my dad... murh :/

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

try to give it back

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

whiskey or beer

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

take out at home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

none

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

i guess i'll join the club and say change the forum back to the old


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

1. Are you male or female?

female

2. How old are you?

twenty one

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

California. I'm in Humboldt. 

4. What do you do for a living?

Be a loser.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

doyyyy i dunno

6. What is your favorite book?

one child & tiger's child--Torey Hayden

7. What is your favorite type of music?

various

8. What is your favorite movie?

doyyy i don't have one

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

home or school
10. Name your favorite hobby?

the net. enough said. 
11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

single

12. Do you have kids?

no

13. What turned you onto SAS?

was skeptically searchin for stuff related to "social anxiety" back in 04'

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

i dunno. a very very sweet person tho. can't be a loud person. 
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

not interested
16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

try to find the owner. heck i couldn't take it. too scared i would get caught anyways lol.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

none

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

quiet restaurant or eat at home
19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

solo. met blkhrtvalntine from saf more recently

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

i liked it when ppls uploaded pix showed up bigger than thumbnails


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*23, going to be 24 soon.*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Somewhere in California.*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*I go to school and work in a sh*tty place*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Teacher*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Into the Wild by Jon Krakauer *

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Anything that sounds good to my ears.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*I don't know? I never really thought about it.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Mostly home but I also post from work. I used to post from school.*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Guitar, drawing(just started), and writing short stories(just started).*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Seeing someone special.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*Not yet...*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*A google search for social anxiety.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*My history teacher if I didn't have SA. He is a very smart and funny man. He speaks with a lot of confidence and can keep everyones attention with his humor, something I want to be able to do and be.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My grandfather(from my dads side). I never met him and I always wanted to meet him. I think we would have got along very well.*

*Famous people. Jim Morrison or 2pac.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd take it and buy a new guitar.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer. Corona or Heineken.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*I've met 15 SAS/SAfers. 14 of them I met in March, we went to Six Flags. They were a great group of people. Then I met another SASer who is a great, funny, nice, and magnificent person. *

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*I don't know. too many things.*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
Female

2. How old are you? 
22

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Southeastern, United States

4. What do you do for a living? 
School

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
CEO of a biotech company, or a researcher at a biotech company if that doesn't pan out

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Wuthering Heights (Emily Bronte)

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Lots, from Anoushka Shankar to the Beatles to Beethoven to 3 Doors Down

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Pirates of the Caribbean & The Counte of Monte Cristo (James Caviezel/Guy Pearce version)

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Learning new languages (right now it's Russian, Spanish, Turkish, Hebrew, and German)
Playing my violin
Daydreaming

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single

12. Do you have kids? 
No

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I can't remember; I think search engine.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
My mom, because I enjoy her company so much

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
My Native American ancestors; I think it would be really cool to see who they were.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Take it and run! (Finders Keepers )

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Wine and Mixed Drinks

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
None.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
My creativity is lost at this point.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
20

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
I go to college in Oxford, Mississippi but my home is in Roswell (suburb of Atlanta), Georgia.

4. What do you do for a living?
Student.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Teach Latin to high school students.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
_One Hundred Years of Solitude_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez.

7. What is your favorite type of music?
"indie."

8. What is your favorite movie?
_Harold & Maude_, _Brazil_ or _La Belle et la Bete_ (Jean Cocteau's version of _Beauty and the Beast_)

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
From my dorm room.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Reading.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single.

12. Do you have kids?
No.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I have social anxiety. I googled it, and this showed up.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Gabriel Garcia Marquez.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Julius Caesar or Augustus.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I'd return it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Mixed drinks.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
At home.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Bring back the old forum. Set every subforum that isn't Introductions to private.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
21

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Potomac, MD

4. What do you do for a living?
College student

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Something I enjoy

6. What is your favorite book? 
Summer of My German Soldier or I Rode a Horse of Milk White Jade

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Japanese pop (mainly from anime series I've seen), Country

8. What is your favorite movie?
Pan's Labryinth

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
When I'm online at college when I have free time

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Anime

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single

12. Do you have kids?
Nope

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Might have been through a wikipedia search on SA

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Hard to pick here but I would say Richard Dawkins - brilliant guy, I'd love to talk atheist to atheist.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Theodore Roosevelt. Probably one of the best presidents the US has ever had.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Keep it!

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Mixed drinks

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Fast food at home.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Go back to the old forum


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

1. Are you male or female?
male

2. How old are you?
30

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
california

4. What do you do for a living?
i work at a place that gives me money. 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
nothing, win the lottery? 

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
don't have a favorite book.

7. What is your favorite type of music?
80's music.

8. What is your favorite movie?
comedies.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
home only.

10. Name your favorite hobby?
surfing the net. sigh.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
single.

12. Do you have kids?
no.

13. What turned you onto SAS?
seeing people with similar issues as mine.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
the fattest guy in the world, because it would be fun to watch him get going on all that food.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
probably that fat guy. i'll wait until he dies for that meeting.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
i'd hang around for a while and see if anyone came back for it. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
beer. i rarely drink any alcohol besides beer.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
eat at home. tho a quiet restaurant can be ok sometimes.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
none.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
i don't know.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
Male

2. How old are you? 
20

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Massachusetts

4. What do you do for a living? 
Part time student for now.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Sports statistician

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Njal's Saga.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
I like most types of music. Anything from classical to rap.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Memento

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Running/working out

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single and loving it...yeah right

12. Do you have kids? 
No

13. What turned you onto SAS?
When I first joined I was severely depressed, and it a good spot to find others like me.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
The girl of my dreams

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Thomas Jefferson

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
If it were that large a sum I would contact the bus department and say that a large amount of money was on the ground, and if someone came forward, they would have to say how much it was. If not, I would keep it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Wine!

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Sports Bar

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Terrific81 and Fitzy1506

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Go back to the old setup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Are you male or female? 
Male

2. How old are you? 
33 - same day as Mr. Orange!!! I'm 13 years older though.

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Dayton, Ohio

4. What do you do for a living? 
Quality Control Software Engineer

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
I like what I do, but my dream job is to be a meteorologist

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Self-help books.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
jazz/new age, oldies, pop

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Everything is Illuminated

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home, Work

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
playing my flute and clarinet, Running/bicycling

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single - and looking (beginning in 2009)

12. Do you have kids? 
No - just my two imaginary illegitimate children (don't know who the mother is :hide)

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Knowing that I wasn't the only anxious one - people here understood more about SA than I did at the time. It's been almost four years now.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Osgood and Elvis Perkins - to thank them for being who they are.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Besides my grandparents and father - miss em all!
Anthony Perkins, his wife Berenthia Berenson - they bucked a trend and lived their dream.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Try to find out whose it was, turn it into the police.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Margaritas! :lol

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
All of the above - sports bar if I weren't so afraid of the jock conversations.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
none 

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Coming from a moderator aye aye aye.......chat room group sessions, meetups. :stu


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*35*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Wauwatosa (Milwaukee), WI*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Nothing*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Nothing*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*You think I read books?*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Metal*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*American Beauty*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Don't really have hobbies*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single -- any women out there interested?*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Think I found it from another SA forum*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Bruce Dickinson, because I can't think of anyone else and I'd like to meet my favorite singer.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Robert Nozick, because I'd love to discuss libertarianism with him.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Finders Keepers*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer or chardonnay*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*At Home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*liarsclub (Anne), Kardax (Ryan), BabyG (Christie), Hope Floats (Denise), Sal (BabyG's long-term boyfriend that I've never seen a post from)*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*an "anything goes" forum*


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
17

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Queens NY

4. What do you do for a living? 
student

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
something involving bio/I have no ****ing clue

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Infinite Jest

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
oldskool emo

8. What is your favorite movie? 
idk I don't actually watch movies

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
writing, if I have the time

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
unloved

12. Do you have kids? 
I hope not...

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I actually don't remember I think I was just procrastinating and I stumbled across it in the magical blue ether of the Internet.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Ian MacKaye, because he would be really interesting to talk to.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
FDR, because FDR is awesome.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would not pick it up as I would assume that it was all part of some trick that would end in me being killed or seriously injured if I attempted to pick up the money.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
sXe

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
at home away from all you people

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
none

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
none


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

!?


----------



## Noirette (Sep 6, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
almost 18

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
milwaukee, wi

4. What do you do for a living? 
High school.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
embalming 

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
The Cold One - Christopher Pike

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Gothic metal

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Ginger Snaps

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
watching old horror movies/reading

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
single. D:

12. Do you have kids? 
Nope. don't want em.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Went to Google, typed in extreme shyness, led me to this site. 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
screw the living.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
edgar allan poe. he's my homie. ^^

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
My conscience would say to return it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Red wine. hate beer, tastes like asscrack. any mixed drink will do.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
restaurant. 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
No one. but i'd like to.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
nothing. yet.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Are you male or female?
male

2. How old are you? 
27

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
near Pompano Beach, FL

4. What do you do for a living? 
helping miserable people destroy their livers

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
it changes

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
well i'm not much for books but i've read stuff like mein kampf and the turner diaries but since i'm trying to turn away from extreme politics my new favorite is the New Age Translation of the Holy Scriptures

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
punk, hardcore, metal

8. What is your favorite movie? 
warriors, gangs of new york, romper stomper, they live, there's many

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
work.. hence why i'm not a full-time member of the forum like i'd like to be

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
inebriation.. not that it's what i should be doing or that i'd recommend it

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
single ("gee wonder why" you're saying? yeah screw you too)

12. Do you have kids? 
no

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
typical stuff, looking up s.a.d. n such

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
gordon ramsay if he's cooking, i like his warm attitude and his easy-going personality

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
hitler so i could throw food in his face and yell at him for not finishing what he started. i'm kidding. Francisco franco all the way.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
find it's owner so i can avoid the guilty conscience, it's only $1070 it's not THAT much

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
straight liquor as long as i can chase it down with something. beer is too fattening and i can't chug down hard liquor from the bottle like i used too.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
quiet restaurant if i'm with a date otherwise the last two

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
none

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
is this a setup? if not then more tolerance towards those of us with a dry sense of humor


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
30

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

4. What do you do for a living?
In about a week I'll be starting as a Home Care Worker, doing basic house keeping for elderly people and checking up on and chatting to them. And my hours are 9 to 3:30!

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Home Care Worker, Part time Artist, part time lab technician, possibly jewelery maker ...I figure I'll mix and match according to what I'm most passionate about at the time. ...basically, I want some variety.

6. What is your favorite book?
Haven't read much since high school. I'd probably go with "Gone With the Wind" (I've read it at least 3 times). When I was a kid it was the Anne of Green Gables series (Yes I have all of them...)

7. What is your favorite type of music?
...probably rock music. But it's hard to pick only one type. I like a lot of Retro -the Rolling Stones are my favorite band. I also like Opera and classical music.

8. What is your favorite movie?
...again: "Gone With the Wind" heh! ...but I own almost 50 dvds now of movies I really enjoy.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Always from home!!! ...in Australia, most places have a policy that you can't surf the net. So even if I worked in an office, posting here wouldn't be possible.

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Cooking. Used to be painting and sketching (hopefully I'll get my fire back for it). 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single. 

12. Do you have kids?
Not at all. Except for my little Kim (my cat Kimba).

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Actually was just seeking treatment for SA, having known of it for over a year. Was out of work and licking my wounds after having being fired twice in a row. Just googled it.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Probably people from SAS, e.g. Adam, Lori, Bezoomny -basically everyone on my "Friends" list and others as well that I haven't managed to put on there yet. That way I could meet them in person.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Probably Jesus or Buddha. I'd ask them what they though about the world. I'd ask some theological and philosophical questions. I'd have a basic chat with them and see what they were like in person.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I'd take it to the police station. Namely because if it belonged to me I'd be pretty upset at losing it. Also, I'm pretty sure that past a certain time, if no one claims it, I'd get to keep it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Mixed drinks -like Guava flavored Vodka or Baccardi. Kahlua or Baileys. Beer. Then white wine (don't like red). Not into straight liquor -yrruck!!

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Never been to a sorts bar -so I woulnt know about that. Either the restaurant (love them) or eating at home - cos I love to cook. In fact, I plan on having dinner parties once I'm settled.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None whatsoever.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Probably that emoticons were easy to use in messages just like in the previous set-up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

. Are you male or female? 
male 

2. How old are you? 
24

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
EL Paso, Tx

4. What do you do for a living? 
student

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
not sure

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Self Help

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Rap/Hip Hop/Hard Rock

8. What is your favorite movie? 
The Passion Of The Christ

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Gym

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single

12. Do you have kids? 
nope

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Specific phobia

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
The Pope. 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Frank Sinatra

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
keep it

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
None

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Sports Bar 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
none

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
none


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*26*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*LA,CA,USA*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Last job I had I dreamed up exciting new electronic gadgets. I am currently looking for a job.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I don't know. Something creative*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Hitchhiker's guide collection.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Indie*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Usually the last one I've seen.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Music playing. And answering intrusive questionaires on web forums*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Saw it on an introverts blog I think. I thought everyone here was pathetic at first. Then I posted something about piano music, and I got some good replies.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*These three guys/gals --->*:yes:no and :b

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd try to find the owner.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*None*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Home/fast food*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None. Do people actually do this?*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*Put the chat on the front page like this other forum I went to.*


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
Female

2. How old are you? 
19

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Hattiesburg, Mississippi

4. What do you do for a living? 
I work at a church nursery/daycare thing.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
i really wish i knew

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
I'm really into Denis Johnson right now

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
everything... right now im listening to Paolo nutini

8. What is your favorite movie? 
i just watched the lucky ones, it was decent

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Painting things

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single

12. Do you have kids? 
No

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
The magical internet.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
max bemis, i had the hugest crush on him in high school 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
my first serious crush, it be nice to talk again

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would put an effort into finding the owner.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Straight Liquor

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
None

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*17*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Greater London, England, United Kingdom, Earth*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Nothing*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Performing musician or an audio engineer of some sort (recording, mixing or mastering, I'm not fussed)*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I'm not into reading*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Prog rock and jazz fusion*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*No idea*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Playing guitar*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No, I never want them and I'd probably never get a chance to have them*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Googling for information on benzodiazepines for SA*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*No idea*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*No idea*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Keep half of it and and attempt return the other half claiming that's all I found*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*No preference*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eating at home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*I've been here for one day and don't know anybody, so obviously not*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*Can't think of any*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Are you male or female?
Male

2. How old are you?
44

3. What is your favorite book? 
Inherit the Stars

4. What is your favorite type of music?
Rock, though I like most types of music

5. What is your favorite movie?
Too many to choose

6. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

7. Name your favorite hobby?
Collecting music 

8. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Divorced

9. What turned you onto SAS?
Google search many years ago

10. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Ani Difranco, I love her music and she sounds like she'd be a kick in the pants to chat with.

11. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
I have no idea.

12. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
A couple beers every once in a while.

13. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home usually.

14. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None

15. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
If I said I'd probably get banned.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*1. Are you male or female?*

male

*2. How old are you? *

29. turning 30 in two months.

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Evanston, IL (just north of Chicago)

*4. What do you do for a living?*

nothing (unemployed)

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

teach literature, I guess. (at the college level, ideally. I did this in grad school, and I'd like another shot at it.)

*6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)*

_The Waves_ by Virginia Woolf

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*

jazz

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

none really. not much of a movie person.

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*

home

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Scrabble

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?*

single

*12. Do you have kids?*

no, and I hope I never do.

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

found it through a Google search for "social anxiety." SAS helped me feel a little less alone at a time when I was feeling really lost and worried and uncertain and scared.

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

Larry David. I think he'd be fun and easy to talk to.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

David Foster Wallace. I think we'd have a lot to talk about concerning depression, anxiety, etc.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)*

I would probably take it to the police or something. Not really because it would be "the right thing to do" or whatever, but because for some reason I'd feel terribly nervous and paranoid if I just took it for myself. (I mean, we're not just talking about $20 or something; that's a _lot_ of money.)

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*

not a drinker.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

eat at home.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

no.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.*

none.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow this is an old topic...and some people filled it out twice :lol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
17

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Dayton OH

4. What do you do for a living? 
Student. I also bag groceries part time.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
psychology professor 

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Any interesting memiors. I love memiors. I don't even read comic books.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Rock. My favorite band is Nine Inch Nails.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
The Simpsons Movie

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Triathlon and swimming

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
single

12. Do you have kids? 
nope

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Wanting to do something about my SA, googling "social anxiety", and finding this website

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
My crush because he is really hot and an awesome person 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Corpses at the dinner table? Forget that!

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would probably keep it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
No liquor at all.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Eat at home. 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
none

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Make the "positive thinking" section bigger and the "frustrations" section smaller


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
*male
*
2. How old are you?
*29*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Lake Saint Louis, MO*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Quality Control Manager*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Something more full filling*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*Dragonlance any*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Indie Rock, Electronica*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Snatch*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Work*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Homebrewing*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Married*

12. Do you have kids?
*3 Kids*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*The community is great, I have searched for years to find a place like this.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Dalai Lama*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Hunter S. Thompson*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*Donate half, spend the rest to balance the Karma *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Beer - Maudite is my favorite*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Quiet Restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None yet*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*find unanswered post button*


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
*male
*
2. How old are you?
*22*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*London, Ontario, Canada*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*If i had the means, whatever i felt like doing.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*Galactic Center series*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Rock/Alternative*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Donnie Darko*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Work*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*It would be snowboarding if i had the means right now. Otherwise video games*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*single*

12. Do you have kids?
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Google*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Someone i knew well. Eating dinner with anyone else would be to uncomfortable.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?


16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*Keep it, spend it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*None*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*N/A*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*N/A*


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
*Female*

2. How old are you?
*14- unfortunately*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Nothing.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Film director- and if that doesn't work out, professional film critic*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*The Stranger by Albert Camus*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Indie Rock, electronica, experimental, swing, alternative, prog-rock, folk*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Taxi Driver*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Filmmaking*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Single*

12. Do you have kids?
*No. I don't want kids.*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Love everybody here. I don't feel alone anymore.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Philip Seymour Hoffman- he's my favourite actor. I'd like to ask him about the films he's chosen, the directors he's worked with and why...*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Audrey Hepburn. You knew I was going to say that. I love Audrey, she's one-of-a-kind, such a selfless person...*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*I would take it and buy iTunes gift cards with it!*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Ha ha.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Quiet Restaurant.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None yet*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*Erm, I can't think of anything....*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
*female*

2. How old are you?
*34*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Wales*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Audio Typist*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Holistic therapy e.g shiatsu massage, qui gong, etc.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*Frost in the Sun by Claire Lorrimer*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Disco, dance, rock and R&B.

8. What is your favorite movie?
*When Harry Met Sally*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Other*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Reading*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*single*

12. Do you have kids?
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Google

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Close family and friends. *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*My grandmother because I was close to her and miss her a great deal.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*Take it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*None*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Eat at home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
The forum is very good and I can't think of any changes I would make at the moment.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

1. Are you male or female? Female

2. How old are you? 26

3. Where do you live (city and state)? London, Ontario, Canada

4. What do you do for a living? Music School Coordinator

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? Sit on my *** all day doing not much of anything. But I do really like what I'm doing now.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) Probably 1984 by George Orwell

7. What is your favorite type of music? Rock and electronica

8. What is your favorite movie? Tie between Napoleon Dynamite and Inside Man

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? Music - listening, singing, making my own on the occasion

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? Seeing someone

12. Do you have kids? No, but I'd like kids someday.


13. What turned you onto SAS? Gosh, it's been so long... I think I found the board when Googling social anxiety

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? My boyfriend, because he's great.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? My grandfather, because I'd like to catch up with him.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? These days, being broke and all, I'd probably take it for myself. I could really use $1070.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? Mixed drinks, or Fireball Whisky straight

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? Quiet restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. Zaleth

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. The censoring and the rule about no talking about sex.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*25*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Corning, NY*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Stay at home mom*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Re-enlist into the military.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*The Twilight Saga series!*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*I at one point during the day, am in the mood to listen to EVERY type of music!*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Twilight, Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, The Notebook*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home/work. I am a stay at home mom! lol :clap*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Not sure...*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*After 6 years we should be married, but too many issues! haha*

12. Do you have kids? 
*Alexander is 2.5 years old. Jonathan is almost 6 yeras old.*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I was looking for people in the same boat.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Not sure...*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Both of my grandfathers, all of my great grandparents. As I have never met them.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd look around, and if no-one was there, keep it. :afr*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*If I drink, BEER! I prefer dark beer too.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*At home! Or a picnic *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Nothing *


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
35


3. Where do you live (city and state)?
A small village in England

4. What do you do for a living?
Housewife

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Write novels

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
"Storm Lord" by Tanith Lee

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Metal

8. What is your favorite movie?
Wicker Man

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Playing on PS2 games

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Not single or married. I cohabit with my boyfriend as if married.

12. Do you have kids?
One daughter

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Bullied at school

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
???

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
???

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Go to the police station and hope that they will locate the owner

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Beer occasionally

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
0

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Ability to use smileys and colourful text


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
30 :sus

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
New York, NY

4. What do you do for a living?
currently unemployed, last position was Project Manager

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Own a business

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
Prodigal Summer

7. What is your favorite type of music?
all kinds, mainly oldies (as in 50s and 60s)

8. What is your favorite movie?
A Christmas Story

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Photography, baking

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Engaged

12. Do you have kids?
No

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Google

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
I'm not sure

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Jesus,to hear things straight from the source and not the miscontrued crap we're told now

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Take it, I'd take it as a sign that I needed it more than this person...what :blush Ok fine now I feel guilty, I'd try to find the owner

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Mixed drinks

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Quiet restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
0

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
keep out the obvious trouble makers


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
20

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Bend Oregon

4. What do you do for a living? 
sigh 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
medical or science related career

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Phantoms in the brain

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
rock

8. What is your favorite movie? 
the dark knight

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
drawing

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
single ftw

12. Do you have kids? 
nope

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
:/

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
my family because i <3 my family

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
my grandma because she was a sweet lady 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I honestly think i would turn it in, i would have horrible guilt if i didnt 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
beer 

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
fast food 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
havent met any but there are a lot of cool people on the site that would be fun to meet

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
thats a toughy idk i like this site


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
*Male*

2. How old are you?
*29*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*A mystery location equidistant from Toronto and London.*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Outreach Worker x2, Counsellor x1*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Eccentric musical genius recluse.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*Complete Stories - Franz Kafka*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Folk and metal.*

8. What is your favorite movie>
*City of Lost Children*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Music*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Single*

12. Do you have kids?
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Ummm, crippling social phobia?*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*You? Or Tom Waits.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Nicholas II. I have some questions.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?
*I'd have to give it back or be wracked with guilt the rest of my life wondering if some family starved to death because of it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Noooo thanks. Straight liquor has caused me enough problems.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*At home.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*An area for censor-free discussion.*


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
22

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Tampa, FL

4. What do you do for a living?
Nanny

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Not a clue

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
I have so many favorites, I love to read. 

7. What is your favorite type of music?
70's and 80's

8. What is your favorite movie?
Flash Of Genius, Fireproof

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Only from home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
SCUBA diving

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Engaged

12. Do you have kids?
No

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Seemed like the forum I found where people actually posted. 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
My mom, so we could have one last chance to make things right.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Bea arthur


16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Yes


17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Mixed drinks, straight liquor

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home, we dont eat out anymore. 


19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Have a section for adults 18+ so we dont have to be censored. I have never see a forum that censors posts so much.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
Male

2. How old are you?
21

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Brisbane, Queensland

4. What do you do for a living?
Student of Life I guess...

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Something that's not soul-destroying such a menial office job.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
Hard to say, I do enjoy reading.

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Alternative Rock, Jazz, Hiphop, Classical, Triphop, Folk, Electronica.

8. What is your favorite movie?
Hackers

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Stroking my strings. 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single

12. Do you have kids?
No

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Google searched "Social Anxiety Forum" and it was #1.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Pj Harvey because she's a stone cold fox and I admire her artistry. 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Last Tsar of Russia Nikolai II before communists overruled the monarchy because I'd be able to feast in such a glorious venue as the Winter Palace.


16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
If I came in a wallet with ID I'd contact the person, who knows, they may even give me a note for my troubles and as a token of their appreciation; If the money was just lying there I'd just take it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Lately Red Wine and only 1 glass a day.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Take-away.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
None.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
23

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Texas

4. What do you do for a living?
I'm a college student. I babysit sometimes.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
I'd _like_ to paint, or do something in the creative field, but that's probably not gonna happen.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
My favorite book ever is The DaVinci Code.

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Rock. Preferably alternative rock from the '90s.

8. What is your favorite movie?
Forrest Gump. Run, Forrest, RUN!

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Painting pictures!

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single.

12. Do you have kids?
No.

13. What turned you onto SAS?
I did a google search one day when I realized I had SA...found this site, and the rest is history.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Chris Evans. Why? Me love him long, long time! :b

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Bob Ross.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Oh, come on now. I'd...try to find the owner first, but if that fails, I'd keep it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
None.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
None.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
*Male*

2. How old are you?
*25*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Montreal,Quebec
*
4. What do you do for a living?
*Student and work part time doing customer service in a call center.
*
5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Not decided yet. I just wanna find ultimate happiness, be at peace with myself and with others and just enjoy life as it is, the best I can.
*
6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*The key to the law of attraction.
*
7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Rock, Alternative, Metal
*
8. What is your favorite movie?
*Braveheart, Saving Private Ryan, Office Space, Rounders
*
9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Hockey, Poker, Gym, Music*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Single*

12. Do you have kids?
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Used to go on another SA website, and then found this one...*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*I don't care about having dinner with famous people. If I could have a dinner with a special someone, I'd probably enjoy the moment more than if it were a celebrity.
*
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Both of my grand fathers, because both died before I was born so I never got to meet them. I would also say a good friend of mine who passed away 7 years ago. 
*
16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

*If I knew who it belonged to, I would return it. If it's in a wallet, it would be even easier to find the person it belongs too. 
*
17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Beer*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Sports Bar or a Quiet restaurant. The place is less important than the people I'm with.
*
19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*Nameless
Lazy
Justin Forester
(In Toronto)

Nicolay
Jfmtl
Lithium
Shanon Yo
Nothing To Fear
Dullard
(In Montreal)*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*Make the rules less strict.*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Are you male or female?
Male

2. How old are you?
22

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Brisbane, Australia

4. What do you do for a living?
Recent Engineering graduate contracting in Aerospace.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Successful career in the aviation or motor racing professions.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
Don't read 

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Progressive Rock/Metal

8. What is your favorite movie?
Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back, Jurassic Park, District 9 

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Photography

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single

12. Do you have kids?
No

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Simple Google search for a good SA support forum.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Celebrity probably David Attenborough, it would have to be one of them most interesting dinners ever!

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
My Grandad, so many things I wish I had discussed with him but was too young and naive to bring up.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? Take it to the police station, my conscience always gets the better of me otherwise.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Beer

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Quiet restaurant and Home.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
none 

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
More consistent moderating.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?

Female

2. How old are you?

44

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

British Columbia, Canada

4. What do you do for a living?

Homemaker

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

Horse Trainer

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)

The Pillars of the Earth, by Ken Follett

7. What is your favorite type of music?

Classic Rock, Metal

8. What is your favorite movie?

Fargo

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?

Hiking, cooking, reading

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

Engaged

12. Do you have kids?

Yes

13. What turned you onto SAS?

web engine search

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

Stephen King. He must be an interesting guy.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

Steve Irwin. I love animals and adventure, and he was into both of them.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

Keep it. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

Nothing beats a good Margarita.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home. 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

None from this site, but I met my guy on another SA site. 

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

More options to personlize the profile page.


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
16 - finallyy

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
London 

4. What do you do for a living? 
go to school?

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Be a famous actress (pftt like thats gonna happen) but I'll settle for a doctor

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
"Ugly" by Constance Briscoe

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Anything - literally
But I'm pretty big fan of Indie Rock

8. What is your favorite movie? 
The Godfather

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Homee

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Photography and Photomanipulation mainly - used to sketch a lot but not so much now

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single - no ones ever wanted me 

12. Do you have kids? 
Nah

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Googleeeee lol

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Not sure - I probably wouldnt turn up anyway. I don't like eating in front of people other than my family and a few friends

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Same as above

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would honestly turn it in - I can't spend Dollars in Britain (come on!!)

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
I only drank once and it tasted like bulls**t. So no liquor please.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
I like to cook my meals more myself - It makes me less edgy as to whats in my food.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Noone

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
I can't think of one  - how imaginative am i? lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
female

2. How old are you?
younger than my statistics say

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Arizona, too shy to post city

4. What do you do for a living?
too shy to say, but it's not enough to live on

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
teach or counsel, or work with Aspergers teens

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
Hard ti say. I loved East of Eden, and I also enjoy non-fiction books 

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Depends on my mood. Classic Rock, Folk, 'Alternative', Blues. No country or rap!

8. What is your favorite movie?
Again..hard to say. I love Harold and Maude

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
home

10. Name your favorite hobby?
that I'm not addicted to? um, I have lots. Swimming and canoing. 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Married

12. Do you have kids?
Yes

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Looking for info on SA on the web

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
My family, with Jhonen Vasquez, for inspiration

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Jesus. Stories and free food!

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Why, is that how much you're missing? ;0I'd slyly investigate onlookers and if no one mentioned the $, I'd give part to a random, poor looking albeit sober soul, and spend the rest on some good times

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Red wine, berry wine coolers, sloe gin fizz, 1/4 glass of beer
18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Quiet restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
none-way too shy

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that osts: so far so good


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*22*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*No*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Scrounge*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Fight*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
7. What is your favorite type of music? 
8. What is your favorite movie? 
*I simply can't pick favourites. It's a big stupid flaw of mine.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Watching*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*My old friend Google*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*That guy I knew at university.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Any nicely preserved skeletons, washed clean, are welcome to sit with me while I eat.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd probably hand it in if they were dollars. Dollars mean nothing to me.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*No liquor at all.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home where I can be my true slobby self.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*whiterabbit. She was a b*tch.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*I would install an amnesia button which would appear at the bottom of every post. If you make a terribly stupid post which you later become embarrassed about, you can press this button and not only does your post disappear but all memory of your post disappears. Get on it Drew.*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

holy crap! I was only 32 when i posted in(on?) this thread :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

1. Are you male or female? 
*boy*

2. How old are you? 
*29*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*City, State, USA*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Oh god!....oh god.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*haha. Can you define 'living' please?*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*The one by Sylvia Faust*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*indie saxaphone sling blade*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*i don't watch fake life*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*house*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*magick by splender*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*attached to a ****ing *****

12. Do you have kids? 
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*to improve myself and loved ones make*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*i don't wanna talk about it, so shut up*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*death, herself*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*i'd keep it, but wait 500 years for the owner to ask for it back*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*whatver allows me to talk to cute japanese girls*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*i eat under the bed*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*---*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*i would allow women to vote, and give up meals to change the world*


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
Male	

2. How old are you? 
47

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Tulsa, Oklahoma

4. What do you do for a living? 
Unemployed Architectural Drafter

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Architectural anything

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
The world of Andrew Wyeth

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Norah Jones

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Unforgiven

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Precision Shooting

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single

12. Do you have kids? 
no

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I needed to connect with someone, and looked up support for SA 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Norah Jones, cause I’m in love with her

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
My mom, cause I loved her too.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would spend it fast!

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Sometimes I like to drink a little, sometimes a lot.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Eat at home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
---

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
I would try and implement a dedicated SAS chat on designated time and date.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

1. . Are you male or female? 
No

2. How old are you? 
31

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
UK

4. What do you do for a living? 
Not applicable

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
What I qualified for (physics).

6. What is your favorite book?
Not applicable

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
80's

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Not applicable

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Writing and reading scientific research articles

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
I don't know

12. Do you have kids? 
No

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I don't understand

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Someone I'm in love with. 

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Eww

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Neither

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Wine

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Eat at home

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Not applicable

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Attracting more members


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Finland*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*I study.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I have no idea.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Havukka-ahon ajattelija*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Early music*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*I don't have one, but let's say Ikiru.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Playing music*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Saw a link somewhere.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*meh*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*mehhh*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd donate it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Pig out at home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Effective troll disposal*


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

1. Are you male or female?
*male
*
2. How old are you?
*22
*
3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Longueuil, Qc (near Montréal)*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Full time student
*
5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*charted accountant
*
6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*I like to read, but I don't really have a favourite book*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*No real favourite type of music, aside that I can't really stand Rap*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Mhh... hard to chose...maybe the last LOTR or maybe one of the original StarWars
*
9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*home
*
10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Whatever gets my attention
*
11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Single*

12. Do you have kids?
*no
*
13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Google I think*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*Either Obama or Jacques Martin (let's discuss the next habs lineup )
*
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Maurice Richard
*
16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*I'd look for info in the wallet (ID cards) and give it back if i can, but if I can't find anything helpful, it's mine
*
17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Beer (or Wine for a meal)*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Eat at home of quiet restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*La_Résistance
Nicolay
Shonen_Yo
Lithium4
IHeartSteveMcqueen
nothing_to_fear
dullard
AndrewN*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*nothing comes really in mind*


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
*Male.*

2. How old are you?
*19.*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Halifax, NS*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Student.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Write, in some fashion or another.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
*1984.*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Anything that has emotion, really.*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*United States of Leland.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Home.*

10. Name your favorite hobby?
*Writing. *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
*Single...*

12. Do you have kids?
*Not that I know of.*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Feeling a little neurotic and lonely, this seemed like a good place to join.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*No one. *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*Epicurus. *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
*It is a weird number; strange that it wasn't rounded off. I'd probably look for the other $930 - and keep it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Beer.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Eat at home.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
*Zero.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*Wouldn't want to change a thing. *


----------



## blank_mind (Feb 14, 2007)

1. Are you male or female?
Male

2. How old are you?
20, nearly 21 

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Manchester, UK

4. What do you do for a living?
Nothing, i live off my student loans 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Something to do with music... guitarist/roadie/guitar tech or something similar

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
I don't really read so don't have any

7. What is your favorite type of music?
Absolutely anything. In the past i mainly loved rock music, but my tastes have became very broad over the last few years. I love a lot of dance/ambient/techno/dnb/house music lately

8. What is your favorite movie?
Pulp Fiction

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home, though i'm not really a serial poster, more of a lurker 

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Playing guitar

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single :\

12. Do you have kids?
No

13. What turned you onto SAS?
Think i found it from another SA website

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Bill Bailey, would be hilarious (if i wasn't too shy to make conversation with him!)

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Hitler, Michael Jackson and Joseph Merrick... just because it would be so strange and surreal

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Keep it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
All of them 

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Quiet restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None that i'm aware of

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability:
Can't think of anything really


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

*1. Are you male or female?*
Male.

*2. How old are you?*
28.

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*
London, England.

*4. What do you do for a living?*
Worry.

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*
Stop worrying.

*6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)*
_The Bell_ by Iris Murdoch.

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*
Rock 'n' Roll/Pop.

*8. What is your favorite movie?*
_Withnail & I_

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*
Home.

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*
Drawing/Films.

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?*
Terminally single.

*12. Do you have kids?*
No. I have three nephews, though; that's enough.

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*
I honestly can't remember.

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*
Alan Bennett, because he's wonderful.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*
Oscar Wilde, because he was wonderful.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)*
In all honesty, I would probably be too anxious to find the owner, but I may do if I were actually put in that position. I would certainly try... The absolutely honest answer is: I don't know.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*
None.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*
Eat at home... or at the pub (if I didn't have SA that is).

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*
None.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.*
I would like the forum to smell of strawberries.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*36*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Wauwatosa, WI*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Nothing*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Nothing*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Phone Book*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Metal (traditional sort like Maiden, Ozzy, GN'R)*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*American Beauty*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Investing*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*NO*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*It's become a habit after 7 years; found it from another SA forum way back when*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Obama, so I could throw food at him*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Someone cremated so they don't smell up the place*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Keep it. I'll keep the wallet too if it's nice*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Cheap beer, Chardonnay*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*At Home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*Kardax (Ryan), BabyG (Christie) -- and her BF Sal who is a member but has never posted in all my years here, Hoap Floats (Denise), and another who'd kill me if I revealed any past association with them*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Make me a mod*


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*22*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*West Midlands, England*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Programmer*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*The Last Unicorn.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Classical music*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Broken Arrow *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Piano playing*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*single *

12. Do you have kids? 
*nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Google *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Tony Horton because he's an inspirational fitness expert.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My paternal grandad.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Keep it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Port and brandy or nothing.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Increase avator size*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
23

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
UK

4. What do you do for a living? 
Student and receptionist/ optical assistant

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Clinical Psychologist

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
I can't just pick one! The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle comes to mind though.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Sixties rock.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
If I had to choose only one, probably Amelie. 

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Music.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Seeing someone.

12. Do you have kids? 
No.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I can't remember, I think I found it through google.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Dylan Moran, I think that would be fun :yes

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Audrey Hepburn, because I think we'd have a lot in common. 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would be tempted to keep it but paranoia would kick in and I'd probably hand it in. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Beer, ales, rum and coke.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Eating a meal cooked by myself or my boyfriend at home. 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
None.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
The 'SAS' logo would be smaller, and changeable to anything I liked.


----------



## InThe519 (Sep 21, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*32*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Windsor, ON (Canada)*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Helping others*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I do not read for pleasure at the moment, however I do plan on starting to add some diversity to my life.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Alternative*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Can't nail it to just one, however Crash, Snatch and Schindlers List I really liked. *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Writing music*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single and looking*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Came accross it after doing a search for SA*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Muhammad Ali*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My Dad*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd keep it, but donate part of it to a charity*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*I don't really drink but if I do, it's beer and mixed*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Sports Bar*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None, as of yet*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*None, I'm new so I'll come back to this one lol*


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*31*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*York, PA, USA*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Crisis Worker for two hospitals*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I'd like to write fiction. *

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Anything by William Gibson*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*I vary from day to day, but tend to bounce between guitar rock and vocal trance. *

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Too many to list. *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Almost exclusively from work. *

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Building nerdy model cars / writing fiction scenes or non-fiction blogs.*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*I'll be seeing someone...We'll leave it at that *

12. Do you have kids? 
*Thank God no. *

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I ran across it doing a random search. I thought it was fake at first.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*She knows who she is :b...and because she's awesome. *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Douglas Adams, author of The Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy. I want to ask him about the moment when he knew he was going to write the book, which allegedly occurred as he was awakening from a wild bender in a field outside of Amsterdam. This interests me. *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? *That depends. If I was the only one at the bus stop, you bet I'd pocket it. *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*All of the above. *

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet restaurant *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*Three so far, but I'm not going to name them. *

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Lengthen the "status" line to allow for more characters.*


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

*1. Are you male or female?*
Female

*2. How old are you?*
21

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*
Sacramento, CA

*4. What do you do for a living?*
Teacher's assistant, for now, and student

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*
History Professor or Fiction Writer

*6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)*
That's such a hard question, but maybe Edgar Allan Poe's Complete Works

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*
Rock and Classical

*8. What is your favorite movie?*
I don't know, I have so many, um... Titanic?

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*
Home, mostly.

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*
Writing and singing.

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?*
Single...

*12. Do you have kids?*
Not yet.

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*
I was searching around for SA info and found this site.

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*
Cillian Murphy and why can't be said on this board, so I'll just say because. :b

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*
Phillis Wheatley. Why? I'm interested in history and she's a poet. Not more else other than wanting to ask about inspirations, her life, and techniques. She died on my birthday, December 5, but in 1784. I've always had a strange interest in her.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)*
I would probably keep it, if no one was around. If someone was around I'd ask if they'd lost any money. Knowing that someone might really need that money would make me ask.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*
None at all.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*
Eat at home.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*
Have none that I want to list. I'll just say one.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.*
The ability to have a forum for adults, I guess. There are some things I wish I could talk about with other members (to find out if they feel the same or have the same experiences), but can't because it's... inappropriate for the forum.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Lumiere said:


> *15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*
> Oscar Wilde, because he was wonderful.


I had several dinners with his Gt. grandson (long story).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*1. Are you male or female?*
Female.

*2. How old are you?*
Eighteen.

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*
Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.

*4. What do you do for a living?*
Nothing, at the moment.

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*
Veterinary nursing.

*6. What is your favourite book? (non-comic)*
I don't have one, I haven't read enough books to have a favourite.

*7. What is your favourite type of music?*
Punk, hardcore and ska.

*8. What is your favourite movie?*
See book question.

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*
Home. I used to come on here when I was at TAFE, though.

*10. Name your favourite hobby?*
Drawing - although I don't do it any where near enough.

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?*
In a relationship.

*12. Do you have kids?*
No

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*
I did a searched for "social anxiety forum" and now I'm here!

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*
I'd like to have dinner with my boyfriend since we've never done that before.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*
My auntie.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)*
Attempt to find its owner.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*
Usually mixed drinks.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*
Eat at home or quiet restaurant.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*
No one. 

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.*
Uh, I'm not sure. I think they're fine the way they are.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
Female.

2. How old are you?
23.

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Maitland, NSW Australia.

4. What do you do for a living?
Look after my two kids fulltime.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Be a social worker to teens.

6. What is your favourite book? (non-comic)
Catcher In The Rye

7. What is your favourite type of music?
Grunge.

8. What is your favourite movie?
Alice In Wonderland

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home. 

10. Name your favourite hobby?
Not sure.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
In a relationship.

12. Do you have kids?
Yes.

13. What turned you onto SAS?
One day i found it.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Elmo cause my kid's would be happy.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Kurt Cobain so i could see what he's really like.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
Attempt to find its owner.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Beer.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Quiet restaurant.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
No one. 

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
They're pretty good.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

*1. Are you male or female?*
Male

*2. How old are you?*
Less than a month shy of 23

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*
Iowa (don't want to mention city)

*4. What do you do for a living?*
Nothing at the moment. I'm applying for jobs and grad school

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*
Not sure. Hopefully something where I can travel and research historical stuff......or be a pilot.

*6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)*
Not sure. I'm reading Red Storm Rising at the moment, and it seems pretty decent.

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*
Rock, instrumental (movie soundtracks)

*8. What is your favorite movie?*
Too many

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*
Home

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*
Being an information junkie

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?*
Single and open to suggestions

*12. Do you have kids?*
No

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*
I'm embarrassed to say that I don't have very much of a social life. This is one of the few places where I can be perfectly honest and not feel self-conscious.

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*
Hmm. Might as well be that girl from my French class last year. She was a real cutie. No harm in seeing how things go between us.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*
A common person from medieval England, so I can see how things were like back then.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)*
I would turn it into the police, because if there's that much cold hard cash just laying out on the ground, it's probably from some criminal activity. You know what they say: possession is nine-tenths of the law.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*
Beer. Trying to wean myself off that though.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*
From this list, there's no place like home. Otherwise a normal non-sports bar.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*
None

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.*
Have a voice/video chat function a la stickam.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*boy*

2. How old are you? 
*18*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Ottawa, On, Canada*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Student Algonquin College*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Find a girl to love - Become a Electrician*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Dont Read - Cat in the Hat*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Hip Hop*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Never Back Down*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Hanging out with friends - Doesn't happen to often anymore*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single and looking*

12. Do you have kids? 
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*to have someone to talk to - to know i am not alone*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*A attractive girl who I have lots in common with*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Jessus - Just because He is s poppular these days *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*i'd take it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home, Sports Bar or Fast Food with friends*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Video and Voice Chat Webcam Function
*


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*West Lafayette, IN*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*not sure, but the last few days I've considered becoming an interpreter, maybe even a simultaneous interpreter*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I'm not an avid reader, but I finished reading a book last summer called "Outlier" by Malcom Gladwell.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*(Classic) rock, trance*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Black Hawk Down*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*dorm, occasionally from my laptop in the library*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Bowling*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I searched on google for a forum relating to SA, since I started to realize early in college that I have some kind of SA.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Anne Hathaway*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Jesus. C'mon, nobody can go around saying they dined with Jesus.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*If anyone is even remotely in sight, I'll report it to the police. Chances are, I'll report it to the police anyway because I'll be paranoid that someone is videotaping from some hidden place to get me in trouble.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Mixed drinks, but quality beer works as well.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*If I'm with someone, a quiet restaurant or a sports bar. If I'm by myself, at home.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Maybe status updates like Facebook? I don't know.*


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*female*

2. How old are you? 
*17*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Liverpool, UK*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Music*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Dictionary *

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Folk/acoustic*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Edward Scissorhands*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Getting drunk*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Think i googled "social anxiety forum"*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*My mum. Love her*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Elliott Smith. Love him.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Keep. *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Rosé wine*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*none*


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm surprised at how many people would pocket the money :sus


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
*man*

2. How old are you? 
*26*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*not important*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*it person*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*same*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*The Metamorphosis*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Alternative Rock*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Terminator 2*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*playing guitar*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*in between the 2nd and 3rd*

12. Do you have kids? 
*no.
* 
13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*googled avoiding social situations*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Hayley Williams. I love paramore.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Tupac. How cool would that be.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*First try, then keep. If I lost $1070 id be pissed too.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*All of the above.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Sports Bar*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*no.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Make the forums a lil more stealthier, public friendly. Better chatrooms?
*


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Tupelo, MS*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Unemployed*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*no idea*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*I don't read much*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*rawk*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*The Shawshank Redemption *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home *

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*video games i guess*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single *

12. Do you have kids? 
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*google*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*I don't know...*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*I don't know...*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Honestly, I would probably keep it if there was no ID with it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*I don't drink very often but probably mixed.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*I Don't know.
*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*UK, England *

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Looking for work *

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*work with animals *

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*All the Harry Potter books *

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Pop/Religious *

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Harry Potter*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home *

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Cross stitching *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single, unfortunately *

12. Do you have kids? 
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I was looking for a forum so that I could talk with other's about my SA and I would make me feel better that I am not alone. And I came across this one on Google *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Uhm..a nice guy who I feel comfortable around and can relate to me *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Michael Jackson....maybe *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Uhm...probably take it but then i'd feel qulity taking it so I'd probably give it to someone else (stating that I had found it though) or hand it into the police station or something LOL *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Mixed drinks *

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*eat at home *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*I have met none *

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Uhm...no idea...none *


----------



## Huyies (Jan 16, 2010)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*19*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Melbourne, Australia*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*University Student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Logistics*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*My Left Foot*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
* Trance and R&B. Don't mind the indie rock/rock styles when around my bogan Australian friends.
* 
8. What is your favorite movie? 
*7 Pounds*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Eating at restaurants, reading, walking everywhere, travelling*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Googling the possibility of going nightclubbing alone.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Anyone nice or who can relate to me.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Bruce Lee*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Take it because I'm poor *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer and Mixed drinks *

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home when alone, Fast food when around people. *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*No idea.
*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male *

2. How old are you? 
*30*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Helsinki, Finland*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Part-time student, unemployed*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Something to do with music/audio - playing, writing, recording, producing, mixing - that sort of thing*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I wish I could get myself to read more books, but for some reason I have never really gotten into it. I'll just say The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Rock/Metal/Progressive, I love a lot of different types of music*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*I can't choose one... some of my favorites are Planet Of The Apes (the original), The Shawshank Redemption, Star Wars, The Shining, Die Hard, Groundhog Day, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Writing and recording music*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single. Kind of. Very interested in a special girl though.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I can't remember, I think it might have been through a Google search after I found out about social anxiety*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*The girl I was talking about before, but apart from that, Devin Townsend because he is so real, open and genuine and has a lot of interesting views about life and the universe. Plus, he's one of my favorite artists ever.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? *
John Lennon, because he was awesome*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I would look for the owner if I had a reason to believe it belonged to someone there, but I wouldn't just turn it over to the next person that happened to get there*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Mixed drinks. I'm not a big fan of alcohol, so I like something that best masks the taste.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet restaurant sounds good as long as it's with someone special. Alone? Eat at home.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*More lenient rules, not as many bans. **I don't really engage in a lot of debates myself, but... **the permission to debate topics like religion without having to be afraid of being banned (as long as there are no personal attacks). Ideas and beliefs have to be allowed to be attacked in the context of a debate.
*


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male *

2. How old are you? 
*25*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*US*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*become a good neurologist*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*From the few I have read, Phantoms in the Brain : Probing the Mysteries of the Human Mind*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
* Don't have any favorites*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Hard to choose but it is probably one of Godfather/Shawshank Redemption/Hotel Rwanda*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*reading random articles on wikipedia*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*single *

12. Do you have kids? 
*nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Googled it, I think. I don't remember, it was a long time ago.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Oliver Sacks*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Einstein, intelligent people fascinate me.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*attempt to find owner, they may need it more than I do*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*no liquor*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Sports Bar so I dont have to interact... *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*make moderation fairer and more tolerant*


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
*female*

2. How old are you? 
*27*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*New York City*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student, full time mom, will be a full time administrative assistant in couple of weeks*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*work with kids*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I don't have a favorite one, but whatever comes to my mind right now is "Gone with the wind"*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Pop*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Sex and the City, Dangerous Beauty, GIA, Under the Tuscan Sun, and so on *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Drawing *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*in process of separating from my husband *

12. Do you have kids? 
*yes one*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I hated the anxiety that stopped me from doing things I wanted in my life, so I came here for support, understanding, and help *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*I would be too freaked out having dinner with some famous person, so I would rather have dinner with my future prince of a husband *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My grandmother*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Keep it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Vodka with redbull, Peach Martini*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*none*


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*34*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Brisbane Queensland*

4. What do you do for a living?

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*not sure*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Don't read often enough to give an answer*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Pretty much anything accept rap*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Kenny*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Trains *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*I wish I was seeing someone *

12. Do you have kids? 
*nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Just found it when Googling one day *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*An Ex teacher of mine, cos she had such an influence on me.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Johnny Cash, I think he'd have a lot of adivce to give.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I guess I would keep it, hopefully no candid camera is playing a trick on me or something.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Fast Food*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*The only change I would like to see magically happen is, the forum turns into a huge gathering of us all at some location. *


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male *

2. How old are you? 
*23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*England*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Unemployed*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Art or Psychology (very vague I know)*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Dictionary (steal!)*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*The audible type*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Just one!?? Ok, Fight Club*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Sketching/Drawing*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Found out I had sa, stumbled across this, was in shock at how identical the posts were to my experiences in life. *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Sir Ranulph Fiennes*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*That's risking major health problems*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Id go change it into £s, then secretly save it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer!!!!*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*Unfortunately none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*I would put an option to delete your own posts, but then sas might be a very quiet place!!*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*18*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Cleveland area, Ohio*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Write books, teach English*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*The Green Mile by Stephen King*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Rock, alternative*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*The Notebook*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home and college*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Reading or writing*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I looked up my symptoms and stumbled upon this site. I thought joining a forum about SA would be beneficial. *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*A certain someone because I adore him. *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My dad because well...he's my dad and I never got to know him.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Attempt to find the owner. I couldn't live with the guilt if I just took it. What if someone lost it who really needed it?*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*None*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home* *if by myself, quiet restaurant or fast food with friends/family.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*None*


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

1. Are you male or female? 
Female

2. How old are you? 
20

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Mankato/St.Paul Minnesota

4. What do you do for a living? 
Nothing! 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
not sure

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Where Did My Mother Go - a cute little children's book I had when I was little about a baby cat trying to find his mother around town.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Electro - House

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Serenity

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
video games

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
living w/ boyfriend

12. Do you have kids? 
I have three cats I love like they were my own 

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Frustration and Google

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Bruce Campbell, because he's a-w-e-s-o-m-e

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
George Carlin... because yes.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Keep it... I'm a bad person >_>

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
None, ever.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Any are fine.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
None that I am aware of.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Ability to go a little further with profile privacy... like being able to prevent people from searching your posts and stuff like that.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*female *

2. How old are you? 
*19*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Florida*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*full time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*accounting*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
_*American Psycho*_

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Good music, genre is irrelevant to me.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
_*Boogie Nights*_

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Mostly from home, sometimes from school*.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*running*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*eternally single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*boredom*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Keith Richards because I love him.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Jim Morrison because I love him.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*keep it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*straight liquor*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home, but fancy restaurants are fun*.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*I dunno.
*


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

1. Are you male or female? 
female

2. How old are you? 
24

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Niagara Falls, Ontario

4. What do you do for a living? 
student and florist/garden centre employee 

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Ideally field researcher of sorts in the geosciences.

6. What is your 2 favorite books? 
Petty Details of So-and-So's Life: Camilla Gibb
Diary-Chuck Palahniuk

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Rock/Punk

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Ghost World? 

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Three way tie between biking in summer months outdoors, hiking and gardening.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Common-law. Not for much longer.

12. Do you have kids? 
Yes, a baby boy.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I have social anxiety...and like reading about it. People are good here too.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Billy Corgan

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I'd look around and linger some. Then leave with a bounce in my step. 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Wine or Mixed drinks depending on my mood and mission.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Home cooked is best.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Smythe, Saqq, Delirium, bbarn, SAgirl, wujo, sublimit, Louis, and Nameless
Always love meeting everyone.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
Change the colour scheme to shades of green.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*Going to turn* *18 in a week and a half*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*London, UK*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Not sure, though I'll probably be a doctor (of medicine) for some time.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Can't quite pick a favourite...Maybe 'The Selfish Gene' by Richard Dawkins?...*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Rock*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Don't watch movies.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Football (yeah what a cliche, I know!)*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Google*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Ray Kurzweil - I'd like to know a bit more about what brought him to his preposterous **(?) Claims.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Einstein without a doubt.* *I'd love to bask a tad in his genius.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I probably wouldn't touch it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Never touched alcohol in my life.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Home sweet home!*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*I don't think this member posts here anymore...*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*None*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*1. Are you male or female?*

Male

*2. How old are you?*

The ripe old age of 23

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Inishowen, Co Donegal

*4. What do you do for a living?*
Student pharmaceutical technician

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

Open a Medicinal marajuana dispensary somewhere in Hawaii, surf write music, raise a family.

*6. What is your favorite book?*

I just read the road it was beautifully written, I don't know if I could pick one though. Maybe to kill a mockingbird.

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*

My own music? na maybe indie folk/rock. I like what I like.

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

The princess bride

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*

My home

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Music, surfing

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *

Singleton

*12. Do you have kids?*

I hope not

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

The magic of google

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

Fiona Apple, because she floats my boat

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

Cleopatra, so I could see what all the fuss was about

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?*

What I finds, I keeps. Unless I just got paid and was feeling charitable.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*

Beer, Wine, White Russians, Whiskey. All in moderation

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

Home cookin baby!

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

Me

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?*

Make it 3D.


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

*1. Are you male or female?*
Male

*2. How old are you?*
24

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*
Northern California

*4. What do you do for a living?*
IT, Invest

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*
Self employed day trader.

*6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)*
Sword of Truth Series by Terry Goodkind

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*
Metal ( Death, Progressive, Pagan, Thrash, Ambient, Technical,ect...)

Techno (Goa, psy)

*8. What is your favorite movie?*
Probably , The Big Lebowski

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*
Both

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*
Camping

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?*
Single

*12. Do you have kids?*
No

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*
Google

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*
Osama Ben Laden, so I can poison him. (thats if hes not buried in a cave somewhere)

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*
Bruce Lee cause hes a bad ***.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)*
Do you even have to ask? of course I'll take it.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*
Belgium brew all the way!, and Scotch

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*
At a camp fire
*
19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*
None I hope (j/k haha)
*
20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.*
Improve the profile customizations.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? *female *

2. How old are you? *18*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? *i'd rather not say...*

4. What do you do for a living? *still in high school; no job.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?* visual arts. fashion illustration or possibly advertising.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) *to kill a mockingbird.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? *alternative rock, hardcore.*

8. What is your favorite movie? *american beauty. *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? *home.*

10. Name your favorite hobby? *drawing, or possibly dance. *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *single. *

12. Do you have kids? *nope.*

13. What turned you onto SAS?* google! the forums are really useful.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?* paul mccartney. he's a musical genius.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? *hmmmm. john f. kennedy. i would love to pick apart his brain, so to speak.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) *um. well i'd try to find its owner, certainly, but if it was just like... lying on the sidewalk it seems like it wouldn't be possible to find the owner. that being said, i'd probably donate most of it to the local animal shelter. and yes, i'm being honest!*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? *hmm. pretty much anything but whisky.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? *quiet restaurant! sports bars are okay too though.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. *medicine wheel.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. *i'd make the handing out of infractions a bit more consistent. the way they do it now is kind of ridiculous.*


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male

* 2. How old are you? 
*27*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Glasgow, UK*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Research assistant*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*No idea!*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*The original Dune novels*.

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Indie*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home.

* 10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Playing computer games or cycling.

* 11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*.

12. Do you have kids? 
*No

* 13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Reading about SA on Wikipedia and then Google*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? *
Neil Armstrong. 
* 
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Richard Feynman.

* 16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'd probably just leave it there if there was nobody around.

* 17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home.

* 19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*Nobody.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*A more balanced set of moderators.*


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male*

2. How old are you? 
*25*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Aarhus, Denmark*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Philosophy + Music* :roll

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Don't really read much.. But Daniel Kehlmann and Bret Easton Ellis are my favorite authors.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Some heavy rock*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Have many! The Big* *Lebowski is maybe just above the others*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Music and games*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Unnamed brand of search engine*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*can't say :b*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Einstein or Niels Bohr for a talk about physics and modern society.
Maybe Jesus? (He's maybe not dead, but he did die... Does that count? :um)
* 
16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*It's such a big sum that I'd definitely try finding the owner.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Mixed drinks, but not a huge alcohol fan*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None so far*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Hmm.. More emoticons? :b*


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male.*

2. How old are you? 
*28*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*London, UK.*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Unemployed.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I don't know.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*The Bell - Iris Murdoch*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Rock n Roll, Pop.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*A Man Escaped - Robert Bresson*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Studying films/cinema.*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No.*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Googled, I think.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*The thought of having dinner with anyone, let alone someone I admire, fills me with terror; but if I didn't have SA, probably Alan Bennett.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Arthur Rimbaud. Because it would be, erm, interesting.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*The guilt of taking it would weigh heavily on me, so I would try to find the owner, but would probably be very glad if I failed and then I would keep the money.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*No liquor, I'm diabetic.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home. *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*More sparkle and glitter would be nice.*


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
*female*

2. How old are you? 
*27 (very soon to be 28 )*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Ohio, US (not giving my city-- too personal, sorry lol)*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Atm, nothing. I was a student, but I'm not able to take classes this semester.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Librarian/author*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*There's far too many to list just one.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*There's far too many to list just one.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*There's far too many to list just one, but if I had to choose, "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy-- I consider that one movie.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Watching TV series' on DVD, getting online, reading*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I signed up a while ago, but never used the site because I didn't like it, but I was bored the other day & decided to give it another try & liked it & have been here everyday since.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*The only people I can think of are now dead lol*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Vincent Price or Abraham Lincoln, most likely.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Take it to the police station, even though that would probably end up being a bad idea. They'd probably keep the money themselves *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*No liquor at all.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*That horrid 50 posts in 24 hours limit -- I'd get rid of it.*


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*female*

2. How old are you? 
*20*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Oregon*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*student/child care*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*become a teacher*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Body surfing*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*A little bit of everything*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Hmm currently The Notebook*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Photography*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*Nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*One really bad night quite a long while ago and GOOGLE! haha*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Tonight my sister because I miss her so much!*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*The Beatles all of them!*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Hmmm how would you know if the person was being honest I guess if they knew the exacat amount I would give it back but otherwise Im not sure...*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Malt Beer (Smirnof)*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Normally eat at home  But a quiet restraunt would be nice*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. *Some color but Im sure I just dont know how to make it that way haha!*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
male 

2. How old are you? 
19

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Anaheim, CA (moving soon)

4. What do you do for a living? 
Nothing lol...

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Disc Jockey playing electronica.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Well I'm going to come off as a complete moron but if the purpose of this is to get to know me I might as well be honest in saying that I do not read for pleasure.
^same as you...well maybe Catcher in the Rye if I had actually read the whole thing

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Practically anything, even country occasionally.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Don't really have a favorite. I loved Jurassic Park and Back to the Future as a kid though.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home on my laptop.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Playing music.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single and looking 

12. Do you have kids? 
nope, planning on keeping it that way for awhile

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Best friend and the crushing feelings of Social Anxiety...

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
No idea. Probably someone who can cook very well lol.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Lennon

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
Keep it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Long term depression + utter stupidity? Not anymore.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Usually at home to avoid social anxiety. I like everything except the sports bar though.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
rocknroll714 (turned me onto SAS and been my friend for 6 years)

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Change the format of the Chat Room. It's kinda weird now.


----------



## Benji90 (Jan 16, 2010)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*19*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Liverpool, England*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Get an awesome job in the games industry*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Well....last book i read was Harry Potter when i was about 12 hehe*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Mostly Metal, but i like all sorts of stuff*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Step Brothers *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*As a student i mostly just drink excessively and browse the interwebs all day*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I googled CBT to find out about the Compulsory Basic Training (thats a bike test with the acronym CBT), found a thread on this website about Cognitive Behavioural Therapy and i soon realised i had most of the syptoms for SA...*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Chuck Norris because hes so badass!*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Colonel Sanders, dunno why*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*If it was in a wallet with some of the owners details then i'd try to track the them down. Otherwise i'd go and convert it to British pounds* 

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Always Beer*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Fast Food*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Just got here, seems fine to me*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*32*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*vegas*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*medical billing*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*i dont know what i want to do when i grow up*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*toss up between mario puzos last don and stephen kings desperation*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*alternative, mariachi, rancheras and oldies*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*saving private ryan*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home and work*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*working out, dining out, sex, comics, movies*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*did a search about facial blushing many years ago*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*marilyn manson. interesting man*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*desi arnaz- my hero *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*i would take it :|*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*i dont drink*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*quiet restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*ive met 8, rather not name them*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*less restrictions*


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male *

2. How old are you? 
*30*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Stykkishólmur - Iceland (far away from civilization)*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Kill people for money (=unemployed)*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Any job that anyone would pay me for doing as little as possible :no*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I don't read novels, history books.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*It is very hard to go with one type of music, mostly rock pop but if music is good then it does not matter what type, I even like Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Bach. so the type is not important to me.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Falling Down (Michael Douglas)
Into The Wild
* 
9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*From Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Mountain walking hiking *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*I see people but they don't see me.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Googled social anxiety and boooom, found this forum. *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Hey I can have dinner with living people! I would have dinner with President Obama in the white house. Because that would be cool.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*I get the question, but have to say why would I want to eat with anyone dead? ok ok I pick Nicola Tesla cause he was brilliant.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*It depends, if I could I would most likely take it, but the thought of how bad someone feels after loosing this kind of money, I once found a golden ring in an airport, and I found the owner and gave it back.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*No drinks for me thanks, I am too messed up already don't need liquor to do it for me.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Home or quiet restaurant.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*Zero that is none not the user name "zero".*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*They should install a wending machine where you can buy M&Ms at the entrance. no jk*


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male

* 2. How old are you? 
*22*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Fredericton, NB, Canada*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*University Student, also working as an assistant to the athletics director at the university *

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Counselor *

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Wheel of Time Series*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*I can go for pretty much anything*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Clockwork Orange, Brazil, One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home

* 10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Writing Stories that I never actually finish

* 11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*.

12. Do you have kids? 
*No

* 13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Searched for an online outlet and found this place*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? *
Lewis Black. I think the discussions would flow quite easily.
* 
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*George Carlin. Love the guy's insight.

* 16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Take it.

* 17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Beer.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home.

* 19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*Nobody sadly*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
*More color to the background?
*


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

*1.* Are you male or female?
*Female 
*
2. How old are you? 
*19
*
3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*Norfolk, UK*

4. What do you do for a living?
*Secretary*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*Physiotherapist*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*Couldn't pick a favorite but love fantasy*

7. What is your favorite type of music?
*Really into Country and Folk at the moment*

8. What is your favorite movie?
*Toughie, can't choose love Romantic Comedy though 
*
9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*Work
*
10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Playing Football
*
11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single*

12. Do you have kids?
*Nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS?
*Google*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*I really can't think of anyone, my mister right whoever he is. 
*
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*My Nan, just to spend the day with her again would be great.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?
*Keep it! Finders keepers losers weepers.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*Alcohol is revolting end of.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*Fast Food
*
19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?
*Nothing*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*United Kingdom, England*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Currently unemployed*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Work with animals*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*All the Harry Potter books*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*worship/pop*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*HP and the half-blood prince*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? *home*
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*cross stitching*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*single*

12. Do you have kids? 
*no, but hopefully one day*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I searched a social anxiety forum on google and this one came up*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*God*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Uhm...maybe Michael Jackson or Tolkien*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*well finders keepers so, i'd probably keep it, but then probably feel qulity taking it so probably hand it into the police station (the police would probably keep it themselves anyway lol)
*
17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Mixed drinks*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Eat at home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*uhm...nothing really*


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
Male. Well, male-ish.

2. How old are you? 
28

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Durant, Oklahoma

4. What do you do for a living? 
Carpentry, and sometimes eBay.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
I want to draw interest on my already established fortune. All I need now is a fortune to draw interest off of.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Watership Down by Richard Adams, or possibly Dostoevsky's The Idiot. Or maybe Goethe's original Faust.

Depends on my mood and the state of my attention span at the moment.
 
7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Most of my favorite music could be described as "Experimental." I also really enjoy classic rock.
 
8. What is your favorite movie? 
Sunset Boulevard...or maybe Network. See the addendum to Question 6.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
I have the most fun with video games, but writing is the most rewarding.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
"Single" is not a clear enough term for how single I am. "Single+" is more like it.

12. Do you have kids? 
No, but I have two birds and a cactus with a bad attitude.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
I don't remember. Desperation?

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
I'd have dinner with pretty much anyone, if they'd treat me to an Awesome Blossom. It's a fact - Awesome Blossoms are the great equalizer.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
My grandpa. I miss him so much.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I like to think that I'd try to find its owner. But I'm a big heel, so who knows?

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Nope. I have a fragile stomach.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Whatever. Awesome Blossoms.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
None. I can't imagine anyone wanting to!

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
I'd make it a rule that people have to be unfailingly sycophantic towards me at all times, or else have their status changed to, "Grand Jerk."


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*female *

2. How old are you? 
*21*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*NL, Canada.*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time studies and currently looking for some part-time hours for a bit of extra cash*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I kind of want to set my sights on grad school and then see what jobs are presented to me in my field of interest. *

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I've read "south of the border,west of the sun" by haruki murikami about 3 times. *

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*slow and soft rock (love 70's and early 90's stuff), electric hip-hop*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Kill Bill 1 and 2 (I say this one because I can imagine watching it again)*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*I don't like my hobbies, but yea online gaming.*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Seeing someone *

12. Do you have kids? 
*no!*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I searched for local therapy in my area on Google.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Larry David because he seems really down to earth, and he would entertain me.
*
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*John Lennon because I'd like to know what he thought right before he was shot (plus the interview would make me millions!)*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I would report that I found a wallet in that location and wait for someone to describe what the wallet looks like and tell me the correct contents so they can claim it. If its 1.07k then yea, someone will be looking for it... I couldn't imagine keeping it, I'd hate myself for that. *

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
* Wine (cheap stuff) and liquor (screech)... I drink beer when there is nothing else to drink.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Home and restaurants ( I loves me some sushi )*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*-no one*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*I'd make every forum topic about me. j/k:b*
__________________


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
male 

2. How old are you? 
22

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Ireland

4. What do you do for a living? 
looking for a job and failing miserably at doing so.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
I've always wanted to be a doctor but I dont have the personality for that profession

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
"god delusion" by richard dawkins

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
:boogie

8. What is your favorite movie? 


9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Playing guitar 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single, sadly

12. Do you have kids? 
No.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
charlize theron, hotness

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 

Keep it

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
I don't drink much

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Quite restaurant

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Nobody.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
:sus


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Are you male or female? 
*female *

2. How old are you? 
*25*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*****

4. What do you do for a living? 
*student*, *freelance translator*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*not sure*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Vladimir Nabokov's Lolita*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Victorian Industrial*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*The Virgin Suicides*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Painting*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*In a complicated relationship*

12. Do you have kids? 
*nope*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I googled *social anxiety *once and I found this board*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*
Dita von Teese, she's my idol and the greatest inspiration*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*my grandmother, I miss her so much*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*keep it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*White wine or champagne, please*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet cozy restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*hmmm...all's fine so far *


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Male *

2. How old are you? 
*19

*3. Where do you live (city and state)? *
Richardson, TX

* 4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full-time student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Something computer-y*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Fight Club*, but I'm not much of a reader...

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Electronica

* 8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Children of Men*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Listening to music *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single *

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Random google search, on a boring day. *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*David Hasselhoff*, just so I could say I had dinner with David Hasselhoff.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*George Carlin*, he was a comic genius.
 
16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*That's 4 months of rent...so tempting...
I'd probably try to return it (ie, look around for anyone frantically searching for money), but I wouldn't go out of my way to give it back.

* 17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Vodka or Rum mixed with something.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet Restaurant (assuming it has good food)*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
I don't like this question, so I'm replacing it (after all, the thread is tell us 20 questions, not _these_ 20 questions.)
19. What's your favorite color?
*Green*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
There's a forum for this, so it's kind of pointless.
20. Cozy and secluded cabin in the woods with lots of property, Comfortable house in the suburbs in a nice neighborhood, or luxurious city apartment with all sorts of nice shops and restaurants around.
 *Suburbs
*


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

1. Are you male or female? 
*male *

2. How old are you? 
*23*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Plano, TX.
*
4. What do you do for a living? 
*Full time student / unemployed bum*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*not sure*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Animal Farm, The Lord of the Flies, Zombie Survival Guide*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*All of it, but not rap and hip-hop*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Pans Labyrinth, Space Balls, Dr. Strangeglove: How I learned to love the bomb.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
* Amateur Mechanic, VideoGamer*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single, looking*

12. Do you have kids? 
*nope
*
13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*answer my greatest questions and concerns*
14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*no one*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Albert Einstein*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Finders keepers*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Straight Liquor*
18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Doesn't matter*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*none*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

1. Are you male or female?

*Male*

2. How old are you?

*24*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

*United States - WI (not listing my city :| ) *

4. What do you do for a living?

*I fix computer stuff*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

*Not sure and don't care that much. as long as I have enough money to survive I'm good.*

6. What is your favorite book?

*Too many to choose from and I read a lot. P.W. Singer's Children at War was good, even though it was really depressing*

7. What is your favorite type of music?

*Numetal/Heavy Metal/Alternative Rock*

8. What is your favorite movie?

*It's a toss up between a whole bunch of movies really. If I had to pick one though....hmm... American History X*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

*My apartment. I tend to work at work (  ) and the sites you visit are tracked through our proxy server...*

10. Name your favorite hobby?

*programming. I lead a sad existence*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

*perpetually single*

12. Do you have kids?

*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS?

*I can't remember anymore. I probably found it through google.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

*no idea*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

*no idea. isn't the question usually phrased as meeting them, not having dinner with them? lol.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?

*I'd probably just leave it there.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

*none.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

*eat at home*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

*I haven't met any*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?

*I would create a feature so you could toggle the swear filter on/off*


----------



## Iceman NZ (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Are you male or female?

*Male*

2. How old are you?

*21*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

*Wanganui, New Zealand*

4. What do you do for a living?

*Nothing ATM*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

*Would like to get into motorsport, but fat chance of that happeren.*

6. What is your favorite book?

*Umm IDK I dont read books*

7. What is your favorite type of music?

*I listern to pretty much everything*

8. What is your favorite movies?

*J.I. Joe, The Dark Knight, Cry Wolf, Coyote Ugly, *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?

*Watching Motorsport, Playing Call of Duty 4,*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

*Single :'( and dam sick of it!*

12. Do you have kids?

*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS?

*Sweety asked me to come onto the chat *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

*Lewis Hamilton, My fav F1 driver and one of the best. Cant wait 2 F1 starts again Lulu vs Schumi *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

*IDK, maybe Ayrton Senna*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?

*Depends if anyone is around*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

*Coke*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

*Quiet restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

*TheNick, but I knew him before he joined sas*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?

*None*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*female *

2. How old are you? 
*forty-esque.......*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*we don't have states here. unless emotional states count. *

4. What do you do for a living? 
*drive rusty paperclips into my arm. *

*I'm in admin. *

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*be the ultimate fighting champion. *

*no. something that really helps people. something that gets me around people more. Not just the same ones every day. *

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I can't possibly narrow it down to just one. no way.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*the uncool stuff. Bouncy stuff that makes me happy and makes me want to dance. *

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*again, I can't possibly narrow it down to just one. you're talking to someone who, as a teenager, would cut school to go to the public library and read books about old black and white movies. *

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*work*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*creating things. *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*single *

12. Do you have kids? 
*two, grown up. *

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*google *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*my 14 year old self. I would like to chat with her and tell her that this will not last forever, other people's opinions do not define her, just general advice and be a confidant. *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My father so I could kick the ******* in the nuts. *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I would look around to see if I could tell if it belonged to anyone. If not, then I'd keep it. I'd use it to treat my mother to something nice.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Probably wine, if not a Sangria. *

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*quiet restaurant. *

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*none*


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

*1. Are you male or female?*

Female

*2. How old are you?*

23

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Interlachen, FL

*4. What do you do for a living?*

Unemployed right now but I enjoy helping my husband film

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

Be a mom

*6. What is your favorite book?*

She's Come Undone

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*

Rock

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

I love horror and comedy I cant pick just one

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*

home outside

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Reading and playing Nintendo

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *

Married

*12. Do you have kids?*

No

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

Google

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

My husband he can always make me laugh : )

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

I dont think zombies would be very good dinner guests all they ever want to talk about is brains

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?*

I dont think I have ever been at a bus stop but yes yes I would

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*

TEQUILA!

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

Eat at home while watching a good movie

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

None that I know of

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?*

Nothing comes to mind


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*1. Are you male or female?*

Female

*2. How old are you?*

44

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Panama City, FL

*4. What do you do for a living?*

Unemployed right now but starting a new job May 3rd

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

Research and write grants for non-profit agencies.

*6. What is your favorite book?*

The Kite Runner and A Thousand Splendid Sun's (it's a tie)

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*

Classic Rock

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

The Hunt for Red October and A Beautiful Mind (another tie)

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*

home

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Being a mom - haha... full-time job/hobby (it's both)

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *

Widowed, divorced/annulled, and currently single

*12. Do you have kids?*

Yes

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

Google

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

A friend I've never met... because I've never met him... and he is a great guy.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

Mother Theresa

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?*

Attempt to find the owner carefully enough that I didn't just give it to someone it didn't belong to - not sure how that would be possible.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*

TEQUILA! Yes, in the form of a margarita on the rocks no salt w/lime --- or rum and diet coke with lime, gin and cranberry w/lime, vodka and OJ - ok, no lime... or a nice cold beer in a chilled mug... hmmmm... I rarely drink but all of these sound and are yummy.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

Quiet restaurant or I eat at home

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

None

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?*

Nothing I can think of...


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

*1. Are you male or female?*

Female

*2. How old are you?*

20

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Salem, OR

*4. What do you do for a living?*

Nothing.

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

Anything that has to do with caring for animals.

*6. What is your favorite book?*

The Lord of the Rings - Tolkien

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*

Rock, Alternative, Punk, Folk Rock, Indie, Hardcore, etc.

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

The Lord of the Rings

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*

From home

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Reading, listening to music, antique/thrift stores, baking, caring for pets.

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *

Single

*12. Do you have kids?*

No

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

Surfing the net

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

Glenn Beck. Because he's down to earth, funny, smart, and cool.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

J.R.R. Tolkien, because I love his books and I think he's sweet.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?*

I'd turn it in to the cops or a bus driver.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*

I'm not old enough to drink yet, but uh... I like everything except really sweet stuff! I really like vodka and cranberry juice, and Australian wines.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

A quiet vegetarian friendly restaurant.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

No one.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?*

Hmm... I'd like to be able to put images and gifs in my signature, and more smilies would be cool.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Are you male or female? 
female 

2. How old are you? 
19

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Ireland - Galway

4. What do you do for a living? 
Full time student and work in a B&B at the weekends

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Intellectual disability nursing

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
The Minds Of Billy Milligan

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Simply acoustic 

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Tideland

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Reading 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single

12. Do you have kids? 
nope

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Was reading up on sa and came across it

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Best friend, I miss her

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
An old friend I had when I was younger that passed away a few years ago

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would probably leave it there thinking it was a trick

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Don't drink at all

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Quite restaurant 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
none

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Ha ha give the ability to change the colour, oh and images in the signature area would be great
____________


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
Female

2. How old are you? 
Flirty 30

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Home counties, England

4. What do you do for a living? 
I work in cosmetics

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
I still can't make up my mind

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Atonement

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Indie rock?! That sounds so lame.

8. What is your favorite movie? 
The Dreamers or Der Krieger und die Kaiserin (this changes all the time)

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Dreaming

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single

12. Do you have kids? 
No

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Fate? I can't remember how I found you?!

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Lotk, because he's awesome, that's why. If I can have two, then Maria (to tell her i'm sorry)

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
A friend who died when he was just 18.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would take it to the police

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
I don't drink except for special occasions, then mixed drinks.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Quiet restaurant, Italian.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
Zero, this could change.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
It's a secret.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Thank you. And I've got to tell you guys that sitting waiting for death isn't nearly as easy as it sounds. A few days ago I had a catastrophic chair failure with the chair I use in front of this computer. This means the seat came apart from the legs after the four welds holding it failed.
> 
> First two welds failed, but one can't throw out a chair that's half good. Then the third weld went. Well, you surely can't toss something just because it only 25% good. Then finally the 4th went.
> 
> ...


LOVED THIS... this is my family --- this is soooo me.... tears are pouring down my face laughing... I'm so glad I found this. Thanks


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

*1. Are you male or female?*

male

*2. How old are you?*

29 (never gonna be 30)

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Dooooblin, and yes its in a great state at the moment. apart from a wee bit of litter like 

*4. What do you do for a living?*

Graphic Artist

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

Own my own restaurant

*6. What is your favorite book?*

Latifa, my forbidden face

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*

Rock, slow rock

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

Braveheart/Goodfellas

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*

From work mainly

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Football, playing it myself or going to live games

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *

Mind yer own beeswax 

*12. Do you have kids?*

No. Hopefully not.
What have you heard???

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

Was on another forum and found it too depressing, this ones better, came recommended.

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*

Bono.

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

Bill Shankly

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?*

I'd be the owner.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*

Why isnt Guinness on this list?

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

A quiet restaurant if its with a girl or my family. Eat at home if alone.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

None, but come back to me in 4 weeks!!! 

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?*

Emm, they should take back my infraction!! (only kidding, i deserved it)


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

1. Are you male or female? *Female*
2. How old are you? *20 Edit: what the dickens? I'm 21! silly!*
3. Where do you live (city and state)? *London, United Kingdom*
4. What do you do for a living? *Nothing, I'm a student*
5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? *I'm struggling with working this out at the moment. In my heart of hearts I'd want to eventually live a rural lifestyle, off the grid, grow my own food, all that jazz. If not that, then anything that involves me being creative on some way.*
6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) *I don't really have a favourite. I like science fiction a lot, and Romantic literature (that's with a capital "R" folks, I'm not talking mills and boon here), and err, 70's cookbooks.*
7. What is your favorite type of music? *Rock n Roll babyyy*
8. What is your favorite movie? *The Dark Crystal*
9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? *Home*
10. Name your favorite hobby? *Housey homey crafty stuff, like baking, cooking, crocheting, sketching, **** like that. Also, I just like to walk the streets looking up at the buildings and sky in a wistful fashion*
11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *I am unattached.*
12. Do you have kids? *No*
13. What turned you onto SAS? *Desparate internet searchings.*
14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? *A friend of mine that I haven't seen for a long time.*
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? *My grandfather and grandmother
*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) *err keep it. *
17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? *Bitter plz. Or a gin and tonic.*
18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? *Eat at home. Cooking is fun!*
19. List some SAS members you have met in person. *None.*
20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. *None.*


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

. Are you male or female? 
Female

2. How old are you? 
28

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Cary North Carolina

4. What do you do for a living? 
Policy analyst for an insurance company

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
I want to own my own restaurant

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Love Signs by Linda Goodman

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Trance, all types of electronica, Metal, industrial, classic rock, jazz, blues

8. What is your favorite movie? 
The Crow

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
sleeping! hahah  ummm, nascar 

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Engaged (yet extremely scared to get married)

12. Do you have kids? 
No

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
researching online

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Well it would have been Peter Steele but he recently died, soooo... Matt Kenseth, he is my favorite nascar driver

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
my idol Peter Steele, lead singer of Type O Negative

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
I would take it to the police so yes

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
used to be all about beer but now i am hooked on wine

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
I am a very good cook so eat at home, dont have to deal with people staring at me lol 

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
nooone

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
None.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
Male last time I checked

2. How old are you? 
recently turned 22

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
Peterborough, Ontario, Canada

4. What do you do for a living? 
I'm a student

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Not entirely sure yet. I'll take whatever I can get at this point

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
Hard to say, but lately I've really started to enjoy travel writing

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
Electronic music (trance, minimal etc)

8. What is your favorite movie? 
hmmm... I've always been a big fan of Bond films (except for Die Another Day, worst one ever)

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home or library at school.

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
growing things, spending time in nature or with my dogs. But I usually just waste eons of time on the internet.
11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single, always have been.

12. Do you have kids? 
Nope.

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Can't quite remember, googling I'm pretty sure.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Anthony Bourdain. The guy is a legend, eating with him would be way fun. Plus, I'd feel a bit like I was on his show or something.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
My biological Grandmother who died when my father was 12.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
How on earth would I find the owner?

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Used to be nothing but beer, but lately I've gotten into apple cider.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Quiet restaurant, I know of one in particular. It's the best place on earth.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
So far, no one.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Magically cure all of us! But really, I find it feels kind of impersonal here most of the time.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?

*male*

2. How old are you?

*30*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

*analville*

4. What do you do for a living?

*lonely house wife pleaser*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

*make alot of money pleasing lonley housewives*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)

*dont have one*

7. What is your favorite type of music?

*loud aggressive music*

8. What is your favorite movie?

*dont have a favorite movie either*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby?

*gaming/mma *

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

*single *

12. Do you have kids?

*no*

13. What turned you onto SAS?

*i had pulled myself out of a rut and thought hmm i should look into this social anxiety thing..i bet there are message boards that deal with this ****. *

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

*probably a politician so i could butcher him or her.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

*another politician that died peacefully *

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)

*take it..if they 1000 dollars in their wallet and lose it then they deserve it*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

*apple cider on ice*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

*mead at the local tavern*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

*none*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

*cant think of any right now*


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*20... my birthday is in 2 weeks though! yeehaww*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Kansas city*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*don't have a job right now but I am going to school.*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I want to be a CPA*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*pfft harry potter of course.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Rock, country, rap, pop, umm yeah. Do I have to choose?*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Never had a favorite movie.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*hanging out with my son and/or my SO*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*not married yet*

12. Do you have kids? 
*yes a 2 1/2 year old son*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*the fact that I have SAS aaha*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*my boyfriend because I dunno. Who else?*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*I don't know*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*what a silly number. I would keep it for sure.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Ehh.. not much of a drinker. How about some weed instead.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
ummm sports bar I guess. or quiet restaurant if I don't have my kid with me.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*zero*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*idk*


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

*1. Are you male or female?*

Female

*2. How old are you?*

23

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?*

Olathe, KS

*4. What do you do for a living?*

ChaCha, Leapforce, babysit, and own an online shop

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?*

Turn my online shop into a brick and mortar

*6. What is your favorite book?*

don't have one

*7. What is your favorite type of music?*

metal/hardcore

*8. What is your favorite movie?*

Boondock Saints and Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?*

Home

*10. Name your favorite hobby?*

Painting, drawing, making jewelry

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *

Single

*12. Do you have kids?*

No

*13. What turned you onto SAS?*

I discovered it years ago, i dont remember

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?*
Chino Moreno cause I love him

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?*

....

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?*

Attempt to find the owner, ughh, guilty conscience

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?*

None, but beer if I do

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?*

Eat at home or drive thru

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person.*

None

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?*

none


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

*1. Are you male or female?*

Male

*2. How old are you? *

23

*3. Where do you live (city and state)?
*
Fresno, CA

*4. What do you do for a living?
*
I work at a winery

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
*
What i'm doing now is alright

*6. What is your favorite book? 
*
The Great Gatsby

*7. What is your favorite type of music?
*
rock, post rock

*8. What is your favorite movie?
*
Blood Diamond

*9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
*
Home

*10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*
bike riding, online gaming, photoshop

*11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*
Single

*12. Do you have kids?
*
No

*13. What turned you onto SAS?
*
searching shyness through the web

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
*
Scarlett Johansson, she's hot

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
*
My dad

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?
*
I would take it and hold on to it for at least a month. If I didn't find the owner then i'd keep it.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
*
I don't always drink beer but when I do, I prefer dos xx 

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
*
Sports bar if there's a good game on, home if I just want to relax.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*
None

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?
*
The ability to permanently delete visitor messages


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?

Female

2. How old are you?

Just turned 21 couple of weeks ago.

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

Dallas, Texas

4. What do you do for a living?

Being a housewife is a full time job right now and damn it is not easy.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

Anything involving dogs? I know it sounds pretty lame but I want to be a dog rescuer >.>

6. What is your favorite book?

The Stories of Eva Luna

7. What is your favorite type of music?

Anything that fits my mood at the time.

8. What is your favorite movie?

Pleasantville

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?

Home

10. Name your favorite hobby?

Reading, creating random things

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?

Married

12. Do you have kids?

Nope

13. What turned you onto SAS?

Most likely google.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

No clue, I'm not very good with strangers.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

I'm not really into dead people.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?

Honestly, I don't think I would..call me horrible but since I don't like talking to strangers or on the phone, actually finding the owner would never happen.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

I either go for fruity drinks or straight up vodka.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

Restaurant or home.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

None

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?
Can't think of anything?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

1. Are you male or female?

*Male*

2. How old are you?

*18*

3. Where do you live (city and state)?

*New York City (Bronx County), NY*

4. What do you do for a living?

*Professional Loser*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?

*That's hard to consider when you don't want to live much.*

6. What is your favorite book?

*Native Son by Richard Wright*

7. What is your favorite Genre of music?

*Dubstep*

8. What is your favorite movie?

*The Machinist*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Everywhere*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Music production*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Bachelor*

12. Do you want kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS?

*A brief Google search*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?

*Cornell West *

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?

*Albert Einstein; I'd probably take his Brain.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?

*I'd take it, no question.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?

*Beer (Preferably Jamaican Lager or Heineken)*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?

*Eat at home, so I don't have to fake that I can eat like a civil person.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.

*0*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.

*The Ability to change user names would be nice.*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*17*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Edison, NJ*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Perform/write/help others/model/take photos*

6. What is your favorite book? 
*I'm not sure*

7. What is your favorite Genre of music? 
*I don't know*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Heathers*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Everywhere*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Acting*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Single like cheese*

12. Do you want kids? 
*Eventually*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Google*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*Conan O'Brien<3*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Not too sure.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? 
*I'd try to find its owner*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*I don't drink*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*I don't care*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*0*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*Changing usernames/vid chat maybe*


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Eh, why not.

1. Are you male or female?
Female

2. How old are you?
17

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Ottawa, Ontario (in the near future)

4. What do you do for a living?
Learn stuff and sell books

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
Immunologist and puppy owner.

6. What is your favorite book? 
Don't have just one, so...
Who Has Seen the Wind - W. O. Mitchell
Demian - Hermann Hesse
The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
and anything Stephen Leacock or Stuart McLean

7. What is your favorite Genre of music? 
Folk rock

8. What is your favorite movie? 
Garden State

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
Home

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
Stargazing or skiing. Preferably both at the same time.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
Single

12. Do you want kids? 
Never

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
Can't remember

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
Assuming I wouldn't turn into a blubbering fool, John Cleese. The man's a comedic genius.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
Freddie Mercury. I'm a lifelong Queen fan.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?
Take it.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
Beer, although I'm allergic to it now.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
Eat at home.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
ilikebooks. Such a lovely person. Oh, wait...

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
Have the option to turn off the ****ing censoring.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

*1. Are you male or female? *
I am female.

*2. How old are you? *
I'm currently 19 years old, turning 20 this month. 
*
3. Where do you live (city and state)? *
Green Bay, Wisconsin.

*4. What do you do for a living? *
Right now I am a full time college student.

*5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? *
It's my goal to be a concept artist for some video game company.

*6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) *
I have way too many that I really love. Uhm... I guess Lireal from the Abhorsen trilogy.

*7. What is your favorite type of music? *
I don't really have a specific type that I like. I just listen to whatever sounds good to me. From classical, to metal, to rock, to alternative. There's a lot of good music out there.

*8. What is your favorite movie? *
Again, I have way too many. I guess right now my favorite would have to be Watchmen. 
*
9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? *
I post regularly from home. 
*
10. Name your favorite hobby? *
Drawing and illustrating. 
*
11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? *
Seeing someone. I've been with them for almost 6 years now.

*12. Do you have kids? *
Nope. And I can't say that I want any, either.

*13. What turned you onto SAS? *
I was just roaming around on Google.

*14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? *
My significant other, because he's the best person I've ever met. 

*15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? *
My grandmother who just passed away the other day... I really miss her and I wish I could have been there for her more.

*16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) *
I'd probably look around for a bit, but I'd probably end up keeping it if no one else claimed it.

*17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? *
None at all. I really hate the taste of that **** and I'm all about keeping my brain cells in tact.

*18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? *
It's a tie between eating at home or going to a quiet restaurant.

*19. List some SAS members you have met in person. *
Can't say that I've met any.

*20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. *
I'd like to see some more serious discussions.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1. Are you male or female?
Female!

2. How old are you?
20!

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Columbia, MD.

4. What do you do for a living?
My current work is as a volunteer teacher at a preschool.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Teach in a preschool, help children affected by human trafficking, and have a small, happy family.

6. What is your favorite book?
_The Music of the Spheres_ by Elizabeth Redfern. _Nonsense Verse_ by Lewis Carroll, too.

7. What is your favorite type of music?
It depends on the day. Today I guess my favorite is indie pop.

8. What is your favorite movie?
Scary and dark comedy. I'm not much for teen movies. I don't care for romantic comedies.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home. I don't get online anywhere else.

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Looking at stuff, whether it be reading or studying pictures or staring at things outside...in general I just like to absorb things visually.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single.

12. Do you have kids?
No.

13. What turned you onto SAS?
I can't remember how exactly I got here but it was around the time when I was looking for support.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
Someone I don't have to impress, because I'd like to relax while I eat. :b

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Aw man...um...Zelda Fitzgerald or Oscar Wilde. Zelda because she's super interesting to me and Oscar because he has so much **** to say, haha.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner?
I would do a quick look around and then take it to the police probably. I wouldn't go asking people if it was theirs because there are people who would say yes even if it wasn't.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Wine - Gewurztraminer and strawberry white zinfandel are my favorites. I also love pina coladas.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Quiet restaurant in the afternoon.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
I haven't met any.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability?
I would just make the members a little happier!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
_Male_

2. How old are you? 
_Hm..._

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
__

4. What do you do for a living? 
_I go to High School _: p

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
_Something fun!_

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
_You mean those things I use as paper weights?_

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
_Rock all the way!!_

8. What is your favorite movie? 
_Way to many to name_

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
_Home_

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
_This?_
11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
_Sadly, single. But hey, someone will love me one day, right?_

12. Do you have kids? 
_If I cannot stand them now, how would I ever?_

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
_I found it, noticed people are out there that understand me, and loved it ever since!_
14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
_I dunno!_

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
_Still dunno!_

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
_Well, a new computer sounds nice..._

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
_None for me...yet._

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
_Quiet Restaurant._
19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
_:um_

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
_I'd change nothing!_


----------



## therealone (Apr 18, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*I am a female.*

2. How old are you? 
*I am 26 years old.*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*I currently live near Fort Drum, NY. I am orignially from a small seacoast town in NH.*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*I am a mommy. 
I've never had a job.
I've been on SS disability because of my SA (and agoraphobia and panic disorder) since I was 16. Every year I ask about getting vocational rehabilitation/training through them, but every year they say I'm "too disabled." *

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*I would be happy if I could any job, even working at a fast food restaurant....
I would love to be a school psychologist (K-12) or a teacher (K-3, preferably 1st grade). *

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*I don't really have a favorite book. For authors I like Stephen King, Dean Koontz, J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts), and James Patterson (but none of his series). For genres I like horror. I also love to read about psychology, childhood development, and religions. I also read grammar books (English and German) for fun (unfortunately, my grammar still sucks).*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*I love country music, Psychopathic Records artists, rock, and pop.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*I don't really watch a lot of movies because I don't like to watch movies alone. I do like most Disney Pixar movies, Adam Sandler movies, and good horror movies.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*I am always home.*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*I love to read and I like to research topics that interest me.*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*I am married to my high school sweetheart/bestfriend.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*I have 2 sons.*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*I found SAS through a Google search for "support for 'social anxiety.'"*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*I don't know. 
*
15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*My mommy because I miss her.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*I'm not sure. I doubt I would even be at a bus stop, since that is outside.... I would honestly probably just leave it. I'm terrified of karma if I were to keep it, and I'd be too shy to ask around to find the owner.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*I really don't like alcohol because of what it does to people. I hate beer and I hate wine and I can't handle straight liquor anymore. If I had to drink, it would be a mixed drink. A Captain and Cola, some Bailey's with hot chocolate or coffee, a mudslide, or a desert pear margarita.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*I don't go to restaurants or sports bars; I prefer to eat at home.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*I haven't met any SAS members in person, nor have I yet had any regular communication with a SAS member.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*I don't know what I would change if I could.*


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*21

* 3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*My apartment*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*Student *

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*Not sure*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*"It's Kind of A Funny Story" by Ned Vizzini*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Metal, but I love all kinds of music (except country)*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Not sure*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*It's a toss up between surfing the internet and playing with the kitten*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Seeing somebody** - I have a boyfriend of nearly 2 years now.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Can't recall, was probably wikipedia*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*My old friend from high school. I haven't heard from her in years.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Don't know*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Attempt to find the owner, or just leave it there.

* 17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Mixed drinks and wine, I hate beer.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Quiet restaurant*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability. 
*None*


----------



## Radattack (Apr 19, 2010)

1. Are you male or female? 
*Female*

2. How old are you? 
*17*

3. Where do you live (city and state)? 
*Pittsurgh, PA*

4. What do you do for a living? 
*College student*

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living? 
*At the moment? Rehabilitation (physical) counselor.*

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic) 
*Hmm. I have lots.*

7. What is your favorite type of music? 
*Haha, I have lots. I have phases of obsessions with Asian pop, soft indie music, clubbing music, ska, etc.*

8. What is your favorite movie? 
*Grave of the Fireflies.*

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other? 
*Home*

10. Name your favorite hobby? 
*Bharatnatyam (Indian classical dance)*

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone? 
*Seeing someone. But not actually SEEING them, you could say.*

12. Do you have kids? 
*No.*

13. What turned you onto SAS? 
*Google.*

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why? 
*My boyfriend.*

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why? 
*Peter the Great of Russia. Because he was cool.*

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest) 
*Hmm. I might take it to the police station if it was relatively convenient. If not, I'd keep it.*

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all? 
*Water.*

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home? 
*Home, or a quiet restaurant.*

19. List some SAS members you have met in person. 
*None.*

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
I have nothing, I'm too new to suggest things!


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

1. Are you male or female?
Female.

2. How old are you?
14.

3. Where do you live (city and state)?
Cary, North Carolina.

4. What do you do for a living?
Student.

5. What do you ultimately want to do for a living?
Not sure; something in the medical field.

6. What is your favorite book? (non-comic)
The entire Dollanganger series by V.C. Andrews.

7. What is your favorite type of music?
All kinds.

8. What is your favorite movie?
Don't really have a favorite.

9. Do you post on SAS mostly from (if applicable on any) work, home or other?
Home.

10. Name your favorite hobby?
Sketching.

11. Are you married, single or seeing someone?
Single.

12. Do you have kids?
No.

13. What turned you onto SAS?
I came across the term 'social anxiety' a few years back, googled it, and stumbled across this site. Kept lurking back for a few years and finally joined.

14. If you could have dinner with anyone living who would it be and why?
I don't know.

15. If you could have dinner with anyone dead who would it be and why?
Michael Jackson. I think he was a really humble person who is actually shy as well. I just think we would have a good conversation.

16. If you found $1070 dollars on the ground at a bus stop would you take it or attempt to find its owner? (be honest)
I'd take it, but try not to make it obvious.

17. Beer, Wine, Mixed drinks, Straight Liquor, or No liquor at all?
Haven't tried it yet, so no liquor at all.

18. Quiet restaurant, Sports Bar, Fast food, or Eat at home?
Eat at home.

19. List some SAS members you have met in person.
None.

20. Suggest one change you would make to the SAS forums if you had that ability.
A feature like Chatroulette but only for people with social anxiety would be interesting... but perhaps a bit far-fetched.


----------

